# Lovelygarment's Collection **Updated Photos Page 26 Forward



## lovelygarments

Here is my collection that is housed in my sitting room off of the master bedroom area.  I'm going to start with photos of the entire room, and then I'll describe each section.  This will take several days, so tonight I'm going to concentrate on my current favorite, the Balenciaga section.  I'll be adding new photos all the time - the photos of the sitting room are rather dark, and I'll be adding a lot of detail photos on the handbags.  I started collecting the Balenicaga handbags early in 07, and I just love them.  They fit my lifestyle!  



























Next will be photos of my Balenciaga twiggies.


----------



## blew415

OMG---I want your closet!!  I have shown hubby and have asked him to replicate!!!


----------



## rachelmarie822

I would KILL for a closet that stock full of bags!!! I've never seen so many Balenciagas! Fab


----------



## thequeen

HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!!  Your closet is awesome!  I want one like that! WOW!  I'm speechless!


----------



## Berlyn

Wow I love your shelving system   Beautiful collection!


----------



## Joydaly

OMG!!!!!!!!

What a stunning Closet collection! WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LVLorri

Wow!!!!!!!!  

What a showcase!


----------



## LVobsessed415

OMG I love your closet set up. I need to do that, dedicate one entire room to my clothes and handbags.  Congrats so many stunning pieces. best closet set up I have seen so far.


----------



## MissM

WOW Lovelygarments - I have NEVER seen anything like that in my life!!! Love the way your bags are displayed - and OMG you do have a closet full of bags..


----------



## StinkyMonkey




----------



## Couture_Girl

OMG.......................................Love EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## lovelygarments

O.K., here are photos of the Balenciagas.

First, the cities:

The first two are from 2005:  Caramel and Calcaire






Next, 2005 Sky Blue and Magenta






Next, photo is a mixture of bags:


----------



## lovelygarments

Some more cities:

05 Eggplant City and 06 Blueberry City






Also, above, the 05 Pewter City and the 04 Pistachio City.


----------



## jozi

wooo. that is some kind of shock. 
but there seems to be no glass on the closet. how do u solve the dust problem??


----------



## lovelygarments

Twiggies are next:


----------



## lovelygarments

My Balenciaga Firsts:


----------



## lovelygarments

Here are my three giant hardware Balenciaga handbags:


----------



## lovelygarments

Balenciaga Weekender:

2005 Pewter Weekender


----------



## lovelygarments

Here are two Balenciaga regular hardware work handbags - these are two of my favorites:






There is also a 2004 Balenciaga shearling twiggy (from the aviator collection), and a 2007 black flat messenger - you can't hardly see that one at all.

At the bottom are Rogue Pods - these are made by an artist who lives in Ireland - I love these Pods, and I think they look beautiful on Balenciaga handbags.  

I think I have listed all of my Balenciagas except for my pink metallic city (in the possession of my daughter) and my 06 cornflower blue makeup clutch.


----------



## lovelygarments

I'll start on my Louis Vuitton collection in the next couple of days.  I'm exhausted.


----------



## lovelygarments

Thanks everyone for all of the sweet compliments. The collection is a work in progress, as I am sure you all understand. I also have a lot of other handbags, more of the whimsical variety - like Isabella Fiore, Lulu Guiness, My Flat in London, but those are being moved to a guest room, and I'm only displaying my more "hardcore" handbags in my sitting room. I love looking at everyone else's handbag collections, and looking at all of those wonderful threads inspired me to organize my handbags in a better fashion, and to utilize all of the space that I have. Again, thanks so much!


----------



## NYCBelle

wowza!!   great bags and even greater closet!  love it all!  great bbags!!


----------



## fayden

wow!!  i want your pewter city!  awesome collection.


----------



## lovelygarments

Thanks Fayden and NYCbelle!  I love my sitting room too!  My next project is to straighten up my dressing room - I wish I was one of those people who just stayed organized.  Then it would not be such a big task when straightening up!  It is so overwhelming.  I always need someone to help me to tell me to let go of things because I always want to keep everything....


----------



## OG_Baby

OMG!!!!  I love it...it's like I died and ventured through Sara Jessica Parker's and Melania *****'s closets on my way up to handbag heaven!!

Dear, dear, however do you decide which one to carry each day?


Absolutely Stunning!!!


----------



## wadecbcb

Amazing collection !!!!


----------



## orinoco

GOODNESS GRACIOUS GREAT BALLS OF FIRE....!!!!!!! 

GOOOOOOODD STUFF.....!!!!!

just wondering... do you usuallly keep your bags out of their dustbags? i'm always paranoid about mine getting dirt stains..  :shame: but it'd make me so much happier if i could see my pretty darlings out preening...!


----------



## FashionAshley

Wow! Everything is stunning!
I really like your shelving system as well!


----------



## tanj

I'm speecheless!


----------



## bjchilipepper

i dont' think i have ever seen that many B-bags in one setting. your "closet" of bags are amazing.


----------



## lovelygarments

orinoco said:


> GOODNESS GRACIOUS GREAT BALLS OF FIRE....!!!!!!!
> 
> GOOOOOOODD STUFF.....!!!!!
> 
> just wondering... do you usuallly keep your bags out of their dustbags? i'm always paranoid about mine getting dirt stains.. :shame: but it'd make me so much happier if i could see my pretty darlings out preening...!


 
I had been keeping the Balenciagas in their dustbags, and stored in containers under my bed.  I had them categorized by style, and then by color, and lists taped to the top of the containers.  But that just was not working for me.  I need the visual cues to remember to use a bag.  The dressing room is easy for me to close off, and the windows have shades that I can close on sunny days.  I've just decided that for now I want my bags out of their dust bags.  Someone asked a question earlier about dust.  I do have a housekeeper, and she will just use one of those Swifter duster things to run over the bags and the shelving.  I just feel much happier having them all out.


----------



## lovelygarments

I forgot to take close-ups of three of my Balenicaga bags - my 05 rouge theatre shopping bag, 03 mastic flat hobo, and suede multi-zip first.   The are on the shelves - I just forgot to do the closeups.   I'll add those photos later today.


----------



## Andy_Sach

Oh My GOD!!! What a stunning collection!!


----------



## H_addict

Sweet mother of God! What a collection! Absolutely STUNNING! I LOVE all the colors! Thank you so much for sharing! Simply DIVINE!


----------



## handbag addict

Amazing collection!!!! I love them all!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

Those pics are wonderful and thanks for the exciting descriptions labeled underneath. It really helps me to find what I like. You're making me want more balenciagas!! That caramel 05 is delicious, and I love your marigold first, can't wait to see more.


----------



## lovelygarments

Thanks Andy, H_Addict, handbagaddict, and sheanabelle!  From one addict to another, your compliments made my day!


----------



## minnie04

YOU ARE THE WINNER. HANDBAG QUEEN IN THIS FORUM! SIMPLY GORGEOUS!


----------



## Staci B

OK wow!!! How amazing is your collection. And the way you stored them is great


----------



## chodessa

Every girl deserves a room like that!
GAW-JUS!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Berlyn said:


> Wow I love your shelving system  Beautiful collection!


 
Agree on both 

When do we get to see the other collections?


----------



## mama2anangel

OH MY!!!!  

I love those Bbags, and your shelving system/closet is awesome!  I LOVE it, some of the best colors Bal has made in there!


----------



## MarieG

WOW, WOW, WOW!! Your collection is AMAZING, *Lovelygarments*!! Congrats!!Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## lovelygarments

I am going to do my LV collection next, then my Chloe collection, etc.  Hopefully in the next several days....  Thanks everyone for your compliments.  You all are just too sweet.


----------



## lovelygarments

Thanks MarieG - a fellow Bbag addict!


----------



## DzzyButterfly

Those are the best handbag porn pictures I have ever seen in my entire life! 








Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## Silygolf

SWEET MOTHER OF GOD!!!


----------



## Blue_Hour_Girl

Lovelygarments, I just ADORE and admire your beautiful collection.  It is so wonderful to see how your bags are out and that you can enjoy them when wearing or just seeing them in your sitting room.  The shelving is truly brilliant, too!  I am like you and like to have my bags out where I can see them, it just seems to make it easier when choosing, not that I have even a fraction of the choices as you do, lol!  I also appreciate you sharing your pics and going the extra mile of labeling each bag as it is really helpful to fellow bbag addicts.  He he he...  Anyway, thanks again, you are a real sweetheart!


----------



## janislynne78

Wow!!! I'm super jealous (of the closet system AND the bags)!  If that was my collection I'd just sit in there and bask in the glory of the bags!


----------



## lovelygarments

Blue_Hour_Girl said:


> Lovelygarments, I just ADORE and admire your beautiful collection. It is so wonderful to see how your bags are out and that you can enjoy them when wearing or just seeing them in your sitting room. The shelving is truly brilliant, too! I am like you and like to have my bags out where I can see them, it just seems to make it easier when choosing, not that I have even a fraction of the choices as you do, lol! I also appreciate you sharing your pics and going the extra mile of labeling each bag as it is really helpful to fellow bbag addicts. He he he... Anyway, thanks again, you are a real sweetheart!


 
Blue Hour Girl, thanks for your sweet post.  And I did try to go the extra bit and label the bags because I remember how confusing it was for me when I first started looking at Bbags, and the confusion that I felt with the different sizes and the color variations from season to season.  I miss AtelierNaff so much  - it was an invaluable reference for all of us, and it helped my learning curve so much about Balenciaga handbags.  For all the newbies to Bbags, it will take them much longer to appreciate all the nuances to authenticating and appreciating Balenciaga bags.


----------



## Jazzz

Wow - such a stunning collection, must be hard to choose just one to take with you into the day.

I really love your system - got the same but in much smaller scale


----------



## missruby

AMAZING!! such a beautiful collection!!!


----------



## Pink Daisy

Beautiful collection.....I am totally green with envy...I love your closet arrangement


----------



## teikrub




----------



## lcterp

Beautiful collection and the room together is gorgeous!! I really like the Balenciaga's, I'm becoming more addicted to them every time I see one!


----------



## FashionMIKE

I am totally speechless, this has to be one of the most impressive collections here on the forum!! Thanks for sharing and I cant wait to see your more of your collection!!!


----------



## guccidiva

O.M.G. Can I shop in your closet??? It looks much better than a local Neiman, which on a good day has one bbag in some scary black color but usually NONE at all


----------



## chicbabacool

You have the most amazing closet I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Novbunnie

more please!


----------



## Martina_Italy

OMG!!!  I'm totally at a loss for words!
Fantastic collection and wonderful closet!


----------



## lightblue84

What Can I Say????  

Oh My God!!!!!!

*lovelygarments *your Collection Is Amazing!!!!!
Can I Shop And Maybe Sleep In Your Closet????


----------



## chabich

Wow!


----------



## miamialli

ummm, dude...wowza! unbelieveable! lucky, lucky girl! if this is just your sitting room, how many other rooms do you have?? when i grow up, i want to be your closet!


----------



## llson

Amazing Collection, Beautiful!!


----------



## lovelygarments

O.K., I'm going to finish Balenciaga tonight.  Here are four that I had left out:

The first photo is of a 2005 Rouge Theatre Shopper; 03 Suede Multi-Zip Bag; and a 03 Mastic Flat Hobo.







Close-ups of 03 Mastic Flat Hobo:






03 Suede Multi-Zip






05 Rouge Theatre Shopper


----------



## lovelygarments

And then, last, but not least, (at least for the Balenciaga collection, this one has been in the possession of the most darling 17 year old daughter in the world, and I grabbed it long enough to get a photo, here is 05 pink metallic city with a LV heart thingie that I bought the 17 year old for Valentine's Day!


----------



## lovelygarments

Next is my Louis Vuitton collection - this section of the shelving is for Louis.


----------



## lovelygarments

Here is the little denim pleaty from the 07 cruise collection - this one is the one that had all of the charms included.

http://img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/lvdenim.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/lv.jpg

The Frances Chain Mesh Bag






One of the runway LV photos showing the Frances bag:


----------



## gro3602

Very nice collection!
It's nice to have room to have everything out in the open so you can remember what you have!


----------



## lovelygarments

07 Cruiseline Collection - Denim Pleaty with all the little charms - I've forgotten it's official name.


----------



## lovelygarments

This is a really cute little handbag - it has great silver colored hardware and a mesh handle.


----------



## lovelygarments

Shoes:

Sandals 07:






Wedges 07:


----------



## lovelygarments

Boots


----------



## lovelygarments

Hair Accessories, Inclusion Bracelet, Cuff Links


----------



## lovelygarments




----------



## lovelygarments

I have two steamer trunks - one is one of the large steamer trunks that when you sit it up, it has a chest of drawers inside of it - it is so cool.  Here are outside photos only.

















Smaller trunk


----------



## lovelygarments

And last but not least for tonight, I'm showing a pretty LV sweater that I have, but only because of it's buttons.  They are like little jewels:


----------



## lovelygarments

This is a Balenciaga handbag, but is has the LV heart on it.  






This is my daughter's heart.


----------



## lovelygarments

I'll list the rest of the LV things in the next couple of days.  I'm sleepy.... and I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Keen

Oh, the steamer trunks are TDF! I love them. Thanks for including pics of your shoes - I love seeing people's shoes almost as much as bags.


----------



## deavalo

Oh my gosh! your collection takes my breath away. beautiful!!!


----------



## DuRoBags

Wow!!! I'm speechless and I love your collection!!!


----------



## leanbeanee

I am completely lost for words...


----------



## lovelygarments

Thanks everyone - I love sharing my collection with others who understand these little works of art!


----------



## Keen

I honestly can't stop looking at those trunks! I assume they're vintage? How old are they? They have such a beautiful patina.


----------



## aalcantara16

wow....simply...wow!!! =)!


----------



## lovelygarments

Keen said:


> I honestly can't stop looking at those trunks! I assume they're vintage? How old are they? They have such a beautiful patina.


 
I know they are old, but I have never done the research to figure out how old.  I bought both of them on Ebay, believe it or not, out of estate sales.  East Coast estate sales.


----------



## chanel?

love the room love the bags,


----------



## Lanbanan

Oh my goodness, you have a stunning collection.  what lovely colours.


----------



## solitair

great collection
love ur white suhali

thanx for sharing


----------



## lv-lover

Wow wonderful collection..love the LV trunks!
I've never seen so many b-bags in my life! They're beautiful!


----------



## DesignerDiva011

Awesome Collection!! Wowwwwwwww


----------



## lovelygarments

Thanks lv-lover and DesignerDiva011!


----------



## lovelygarments

Thanks so much solitair, Lanbanan, and chanel?.


----------



## lindalou

I am speechless!  I don't think I've ever seen a bigger or more beautiful collection. Everything is absolutely stunning! Do you have one particular favorite bag?


----------



## lovelygarments

^^My favorite bags right now are the Balenciaga work handbags - I have an apple green and a chocolate, and I just adore them.  I can still fit the work handle over my shoulder, and I like to carry quite a bit in my handbag.  The other great thing about Balenciaga bags is that they are VERY lightweight, and I have shoulder problems, so even when I load up my bag, it still isn't that heavy.  Thank you for looking at my handbags!


----------



## luvbarbie

OMG!
can i make a tour your closet someday???
LOL!
envy you sooooo much!


----------



## fifthofapril

I can't stop drooling. GORGEEOUUSS!!!


----------



## gotracey

I can only imagine the wonderful leather smell in that room. Probably even better than smelling the lumber at Home Depot!!


----------



## Nola

What a stunning room full of goodies! Your balenciagas are gorgeous.


----------



## LoVer

Wow!! It's a shrine.  Want one like that too. Do you have a bag for each day of the year?


----------



## karrey

Wow!!!Love love ur Balenciaga collection cant wait to see the rest of your lvs.


----------



## Ego-Girl

Unbelievable!!!!!!!
You have an amazing hobby in collecting handbags


----------



## am2882

Stunning


----------



## xjellynx

OMG!  That's all I have to say!


----------



## zacorey

OMG!!! Hands down this is the greatest collection of bags I've ever seen!!! Do you switch bags everyday? You must!!! I love all your bags and luggage!!!* Spectacular collection!!!*


----------



## debsmith

_Speechless....  _


----------



## lizziecat

Golly and I thought I had a lot of bags!  Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful collection with us. It's really kind of you to open up your home and allow us to have a peep in.


----------



## azia

What an incredible ROOM! I would feel like a child in a candy store in there!!


----------



## allyboobop

*Gulp...:tispy:I just got high on your bags!  I've never seen such a collection, and so organized!!!  I'm still doing the box thing under my bed, but you would have to have a dozen king size beds to store all those!  I would want to move my bed into that room!!!!  BEAUTIFUL!!!*


----------



## Minnie05

wow, crazy beautiful collection

when i grow up i want to have a closet just like yours


----------



## NWpurselover

This room is like bbag heaven!  I want to live in there!


----------



## Marie83

this is the most amazing collection i have ever seen! i would never be able to choose a bag to carry with that many choices


----------



## MrsShoeGal

OMG can I just be you That closet and BBAG collection is to die for seriously....ohhh the colors since you jsut started collectign how did you manage finding some of those rarer colors, pistachio, eggplant etc?  I am coveting your collection.


----------



## llson

Beautiful collection, can't wait to see the others close up.


----------



## mas2388

Holy #$^*(*&%$#@!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!! LOVE the shoes too!!!


----------



## elle

OMG! Amazing...I'm literally drooling here!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

LOVE that closet!! I wish I could do something similar!
Great bags as well.


----------



## lovelygarments

Zacorey, thank you so much!  I love my Bbags so much, and I thank all of you girls on the Balenciaga thread for the help that you have given me on learning about the bags and authenticating.  I have bought so many of my bags on Ebay, and w/o you girls to authenticate, I would not have been able to buy them!


----------



## lovelygarments

lightblue84 said:


> What Can I Say????
> 
> Oh My God!!!!!!
> 
> *lovelygarments *your Collection Is Amazing!!!!!
> Can I Shop And Maybe Sleep In Your Closet????


 
Yes, you can, as long as I can come to Italy, and stay with you so that I can spend a month in Italy - one of my life long dreams!  I love Italy!


----------



## lovelygarments

Thanks debsmith, azia, Minnie05, and LVbabydoll!


----------



## lovelygarments

llson said:


> Beautiful collection, can't wait to see the others close up.


 
I had to take a break from taking all the photos, but I'm going to start on my Chloes next - I also have some great Chloe shoes and clothes, so I'll take photos of those along with the handbags!


----------



## lovelygarments

allyboobop said:


> *Gulp...:tispy:I just got high on your bags! I've never seen such a collection, and so organized!!! I'm still doing the box thing under my bed, but you would have to have a dozen king size beds to store all those! I would want to move my bed into that room!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!*


 
Allyboobop, I had to really think about taking the Bbags out of their dustbags, but I'm really happy that I did it.  I find that I am switching my bags almost daily now.  Before I was just using my chocolate work and my cornflower twiggy - I couldn't visualize what I had.  I think I'm going to have a Roman shade type of system made to drop down in front of some of the sections so that I can protect them a bit more.  I'll do it in a semi-sheer silk fabric so that it still looks good - I'm thinking a golden color.  Thank you so much for taking a look at my bags - I love them all!    Especially my Bbags.


----------



## lovelygarments

MrsShoeGal said:


> OMG can I just be you That closet and BBAG collection is to die for seriously....ohhh the colors since you jsut started collectign how did you manage finding some of those rarer colors, pistachio, eggplant etc? I am coveting your collection.


 
Trolling the waters of Ebay - that's how I found all the rare colors.  Then with the help of AtelierNaff, Louisey Peasey, and the girls at the Authenticate This Thread, I made sure that everything that I wanted to purchase was the real deal.  There are so many fake Balenciagas on Ebay, and for someone new to collecting Balenciagas, it is a minefield!  When I thought I was proficient at purchasing the real thing, I did a Buy It Now on a red Bbag.  I learned very quickly that I had just purchased a fake bag, but only because some of my concerned friends on TPF e-mailed me and told me that the bag was fake!  So, I'm still not always certain when I see a Balenciaga on Ebay - I try to be very careful.    I become nervous if I do buy a bag w/o getting the o.k. from my girls at TPF.


----------



## lightblue84

lovelygarments said:


> Yes, you can, as long as I can come to Italy, and stay with you so that I can spend a month in Italy - one of my life long dreams!  I love Italy!


ok done!!


----------



## emyrow99

wow *lovelygarments*! you have a *BEAUTIFUL* collection!! i especially love all of your bbags! thank you so much for sharing!! it really is so nice of you to open up your home and share your beauties with us! *THANK YOU*!!


----------



## riffraff

Oh My!  It's a library of handbags , a reference library.  You have an absolutely amazing collection.  I would never be able to decide which one to carry.


----------



## mozzarella

oh my god I can't believe it. It's not a collection, it's a museum!!!!!!!


----------



## karried

I actually got all teary eyed looking at your collection


----------



## jadecee

Wow!!  I knew from your posts in the Bal forum that you had quite a few lovely bbags - but not til seeing this do I see the extent of your bbag and others collection!!  WOW!!!!  I was left utterly speechless at the rows upon rows of stunning bbags!!!  Fabulous - just fabulous!!!


----------



## knics33

WOW!!!!!! I ADORE your collection!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Wow!!! You have one of the most amazing collections I have ever seen! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## danae

Lovelygarments... 
I just LOVE your collection! Your bbag collection is simply marvelous and your LV pieces are my favourite LV items ever! The trunks are amazing, and the shoes so, so stylish! 
And not only that, you're so organized! I am very impressed by your display! Wow!


----------



## margaritaxmix

WOW WOW WOW. Can I go live in your closet? LOL 

But seriously, what an AMAZING collection! I can't get enough of looking at all the gorgeous bags!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

All I can say is DAMN!
I'm jealous, not sure if its the bags or the bag closet  

You have an amazing colllection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## guccisima

Oh my god! This is handbag heaven!
Please post more photos! I can`t wait  to see your chloe collection!
Everything is absolutly stunning!


----------



## handbag*girl

Oh my....I think I'm in heaven...


----------



## handbag*girl

lovelygarments said:


> Twiggies are next:



I love all the colorful bags...


----------



## yesther

Lovely! I don't even know what to say! Your collection and your presentation are AMAZING! I kept hitting my friend next to me saying OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH! Gorgeous!


----------



## olivia

Hi! First I want to congratulate you for the Awesome collection!!!!! Are you married? Cuz if you are how's the hubby dealing with all this extravagance passion?????? I know my husband will mutilate me in little pieces if he finds out where I have been spending our retirement money!!!!!!!!l (lol) It's enviable. Have you thought about insuringyour lovely collection? I would esp. thre is a lot of money involved in it. Thanks for the veiw. It's great. Now I can fantasize having my own too.......


----------



## olivia

minnie04 said:


> YOU ARE THE WINNER. HANDBAG QUEEN IN THIS FORUM! SIMPLY GORGEOUS!


No kidding!!!! We bow down to the altar of Balenciaga GodessYou are the BOMB Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## gardin passion

and I thought I was happy with my Balenciaga Motorcycle Le Dix in Chocolate.

Like woooooow I couldn't believe my eyes!!

I truly mean, hands down! You beat Nicole Richie with your eyes closed!!


:okay:


----------



## lovelygarments

gardin passion said:


> and I thought I was happy with my Balenciaga Motorcycle Le Dix in Chocolate.
> 
> Like woooooow I couldn't believe my eyes!!
> 
> I truly mean, hands down! You beat Nicole Richie with your eyes closed!!
> 
> 
> :okay:


 
I love Balenciaga in Chocolate!!!  One of my favs, as you can see by my chocolate work.  I am one of the older Purse Forum girls!  I was around twenty-five when I bought my first designer handbag - a Louis Vuitton.  I'm now fifty-one, so I've got some years on most of you girls.  So, it is not as if I'm a young East or West Coast girl living it up (though that would be O.K. too!  LOL)  Nicole Richie probably has more Balenciagas that BalNY!  I am really lucky that I have a loving husband who sees this as a hobby that I love!  He doesn't say anything about it - really!  He's happy if I'm happy.   I have that saying framed in my family room, "If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy."  And my family knows that is true!  But I'm really pretty easy going!


----------



## lovelygarments

olivia said:


> No kidding!!!! We bow down to the altar of Balenciaga GodessYou are the BOMB Thanks again for sharing.


 
Olivia, that is so sweet!  But the Hermes forum has the true goddesses!  Thank you so much for your kind words.  You brought a smile to my face.  I have to start photographing the Chloes!!!!!!


----------



## gardin passion

lovelygarments said:


> I love Balenciaga in Chocolate!!! One of my favs, as you can see by my chocolate work. I am one of the older Purse Forum girls! I was around twenty-five when I bought my first designer handbag - a Louis Vuitton. I'm now fifty-one, so I've got some years on most of you girls. So, it is not as if I'm a young East or West Coast girl living it up (though that would be O.K. too! LOL) Nicole Richie probably has more Balenciagas that BalNY! I am really lucky that I have a loving husband who sees this as a hobby that I love! He doesn't say anything about it - really! He's happy if I'm happy.  I have that saying framed in my family room, "If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy." And my family knows that is true! But I'm really pretty easy going!


 

ok, I've found my goal!! 
I got my Balenciaga for my 18th birthday and I use it as much as possible. 
You're an inspiration, truly!

Now go on and post your Chloe collection 


xx


----------



## lovelygarments

^^^"I got my Balenciaga for my 18th birthday and I use it as much as possible. 
You're an inspiration, truly!"

Awwww!  You are so cute.  You are almost the same age as my daughter (17).  I let her use one of my Balenciagas - the pink metallic city - I think there is a photo of it with the little LV white monogram heart on it.  You are off to a great start!  A chocolate Balenciaga is a classic, and you should never sell it!  Keep her, and just keep adding to your collection - whether the collection is Balenciaga or another designer.


----------



## gardin passion

lovelygarments said:


> ^^^"I got my Balenciaga for my 18th birthday and I use it as much as possible.
> You're an inspiration, truly!"
> 
> Awwww! You are so cute. You are almost the same age as my daughter (17). I let her use one of my Balenciagas - the pink metallic city - I think there is a photo of it with the little LV white monogram heart on it. You are off to a great start! A chocolate Balenciaga is a classic, and you should never sell it! Keep her, and just keep adding to your collection - whether the collection is Balenciaga or another designer.


 

thx  my next goal is to have the cream one with golden hardware 



xx


----------



## sillygooose

OMG i'm speechless you're truly the bbag queen!!! you are my inspiration now!!! you bbags are  TDF


----------



## bindi0930

OMG! Your collection is gorgeous. I lovee how everything is sooo nicely organized and that you have a room for it I dream of having that one day.


----------



## pinaygirl1208

OMG!! I've died and gone to bbag heaven!!!


----------



## Jen Loves LV

I LOVE seeing collections like this, but no way in heck could I ever have this many bags.  I'd freak out everyday trying to figure out which one to carry! Kudos to you for being able to select from that many!


----------



## karmic_kiss

Gorgeous collection! I adore your Louis Vuitton trunks-they are the thing I would love the most!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

OMG!!!

That's all I can say really - you have GOT to be the Purse Forum Bag Queen!!!!

What an absolutely fantastic collection:- 
the BBags - Wow
LV - OMG
LV Luggage - Holy @?&*
Storage - Fantastic

and there's more>>? Wow - can't wait to see them.

I'm just glad I was sitting down when I opened this thread - I bow to thee oh Queen!!!


----------



## moogle

Your collection is amazing!!!!  Such beautiful colors.
I thought I was lucky getting a room for my clothes, shoes, bags and makeup when we bought a house.....
But it's nothing compared to your room!

I'm so jealous......boyfriend looked at me like I was nuts when I asked for a Fendi Squirrel bag for my birthday.  
And you have an understanding husband.  And a housekeeper!

I'm almost 48, so I'm one of the older ones on here too.
I'm just getting started on my collection, but it will never compare to yours.

Simply beautiful!!!!


----------



## SonyaPhi

Wow, *Lovelygarments,* gorgeous collection!! I am in awe!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

OMG! such a great collection.  Love all the diff b-bag colors!! I have died and gone to heaven


----------



## hinge13

I almost fell of my chair when I saw the first pic
You have the most amazing not to mention beautiful collection I've ever seen! I especially adore your collection of balenciagas. What an amazing variety of colours and styles. I think you have picked the best pieces ever made! Love the marigold, apple green, pewter, magenta and I could go on.
Love love LOVE your collection!
Can't wait to see your chloé collection!


----------



## lovelygarments

Oh, thanks so much everyone!  I feel so guilty that I haven't categorized the Chloe collection yet - I have the photos taken, but I haven't added the names under each Chloe yet, and I can't move on to another section until I finish the Chloe.  It has just been so busy at home, and I have been doing some more Balenciaga shopping!!  Hehehehe - wait til you see the new additions!!!!


----------



## lilled

Oh My God - I have never seen anything like it...


----------



## couturefemme

I LOVE your collection!!  The bbags are TDF and the room is amazing!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

lovelygarments said:


> Oh, thanks so much everyone!  I feel so guilty that I haven't categorized the Chloe collection yet - I have the photos taken, but I haven't added the names under each Chloe yet, and I can't move on to another section until I finish the Chloe.  It has just been so busy at home, and I have been doing some more Balenciaga shopping!!  Hehehehe - wait til you see the new additions!!!!



New additions!!!!  OMG - do you have anywhere to put them????

Can't wait to see the next lot of photos!


----------



## pluiee

WOW!!

i would love to live in your closet. it's a bbag museum!! congrats on your wonderful collection and thanks for sharing


----------



## Madame Mode

Wauwauwauw I'm going crazy!
Really impressive!


----------



## guccidiva

Such a nice shop you have


----------



## twilight_sky

I wish i could have that closet


----------



## gymgirl124

You have done an AMAZING job! I hope you have insurance!!! HEE! HEE! You truly are very lucky...please don't take any of them for granted!


----------



## Babi

lovelygarments, each time I see your collection I keep  over the keyboard.

AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Shopalicious

Oh this is a truly amazing collection .. !! Cant wait till you show us the rest


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Just stunningly gorgeous!
And you have the pewter that I love so much too 

Can't wait to see the Chloés!


----------



## dancer31rmb

OMG you have got the most amazing collection!!!


----------



## made_in_rain

only one thing i can clear up which is you are so damn rich.....


----------



## Rocky

What a classy collection.


----------



## cityoflight

wowwwww!!! i really love your bbag collections


----------



## gro3602

lovelygarments said:


> Oh, thanks so much everyone!  I feel so guilty that I haven't categorized the Chloe collection yet - I have the photos taken, but I haven't added the names under each Chloe yet, and I can't move on to another section until I finish the Chloe.  It has just been so busy at home, and I have been doing some more Balenciaga shopping!!  Hehehehe - wait til you see the new additions!!!!




Waiting......................


----------



## PrincessMe

wow so gorgeous collection! congrats!!


----------



## Lynpink

Stunning collection!!


----------



## peevenjo

OMG!  Your collection is awesome!!!  Which is your most used or favorite bag?


----------



## elli*

*Envy*


----------



## hobos

Wow!  I would love to have a closet like that full of handbags.


----------



## harlem_cutie

your closet is better than some stores i've been in. FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## emyrow99

*BEAUTIFUL COLLECTION!!!!!*


----------



## lovemiumiu

Wow!Great collection!


----------



## suncy198412

woow,stuning!I love these bags!How beautiful!


----------



## wklara78

WOW i love all your handbags!! great Balenciaga collection - it just makes me want to buy more Bbags  (just dont tell the hubby). I cant wait till you post more pics of your amazing collection


----------



## Ihateknockoffs

OMG OMG OMG... speechless


----------



## simona7

Wow! This is truly a drool-worthy collection!
Let's see the rest!


----------



## Lainey

Wow!!!    What a fabulous collection and awesome sitting room for your bags!!!


----------



## scarcici

Great Balenciaga collection!


----------



## skytalon

Holy mother of god!!!!! I thought my sister was bad. You ARE the Balenciaga Goddess! Yours is the best collection I ever saw! It's like a library of purses! 

I had to get my sister on the webcam just to see her face when she saw this post 

Now I am speechless!


----------



## impasto

O M G!  *picks jaw up off of the floor*  Those vintage steamer trunks are GORGEOUS....!!  

Your whole collection is beautiful!


----------



## lothlorien14

Yikes!! 

*Lovely*- how did i miss this!! 

Cant wait to see the rest and the new additions!!


----------



## purseaddict569

this is the most incredible thing I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## ayla

Fabulous collection.. I've been thinking hard about adding a BBag to my collection for some time now, but after seeing yours.. this may be it ! 

I really like the steamer trunks too, fantastic pieces !


----------



## flowinq

OH MY GOSH! I almost died looking at your collection  It is amazing!! I hope mine grows to be like that some day!!


----------



## Voodoo

I am stunned!!!!!  What an amazing collection!  Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Florasun

*WOWZA!* What a fantastic collection! You rock!


----------



## socalgrl86

OMG my mouth is totally watering by your collection!! You are my hero!! )


----------



## WGS

your closet is awesome, i wish i had your collection


----------



## Carmen82

WOW  I LOVE your collection!!! It's amazing!


----------



## Alexakara

lovelygarments said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the sweet compliments. The collection is a work in progress, as I am sure you all understand. I also have a lot of other handbags, more of the whimsical variety - like Isabella Fiore, Lulu Guiness, My Flat in London, but those are being moved to a guest room, and I'm only displaying my more "hardcore" handbags in my sitting room. I love looking at everyone else's handbag collections, and looking at all of those wonderful threads inspired me to organize my handbags in a better fashion, and to utilize all of the space that I have. Again, thanks so much!


hi! i've just browsed your gorgeous collection for the first time!.......wow! I also just started buying balenciaga a couple of years ago but i have trouble getting hold of older models that are genuine! e.g. the metalics. how did you manage to get hold of so many older ones that look brand new? alexakarax


----------



## monsoon88

O....M.....G.....  Anything else I could say would pale in comparison!  AWESOME!


----------



## bakuhatsu

omg...please tell me that you change outfits 3x a day for your bags!!  where are you located..are you in need of a bag duster? I'd come over and dust those bags any day just to see em up close and personal! lol! thanks for sharing, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Balchlfen

I cannot believe my eyes! I am in awe of your b-bag collection! And I am ever so excited to see your Chloe collection because Chloe and Balenciaga are my absolute favs! 

Be sure to post more pics soon won't you - we all love seeing your amazing pics


----------



## forever210

Omg¡i¡i¡i


----------



## astar

Is it a study room or a closet? hahaha... I can't differentiate lol


----------



## twiggers

Simply amazing!!!!! I cannot wait to see the Chloes too


----------



## Ilovepurse007

You r my idol...I would like to have that many bags even though I don't have a space to sleep.


----------



## bagaddiction

OMG!!! gorgeous.... Girl, you better get some insurance with a capital "I".... lol, enjoy, it is "wow"


----------



## evychew

omg...SOOOO AMAZING! I am in LOVE with your marigold and true red first. Will you adopt me pleasee?!


----------



## iyoyo

ohhh it's my dream area


----------



## icechampagne

Wowww!! I love everything!!  
Especially the Balenciagas of course..& the LV boots.. Hopefully I can have a collection even half as nice as yours someday heheh.


----------



## junglejane

This is so much better than window shopping at Neiman's!!!!!! that pistachio and vert d'eau are GORGE


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

OMG!

Your closet looks like a store showroom!!!!


----------



## Birkin123

Lovelygarment,

I was never a big fan of BBags until I saw your fabulous collection!!  You have definitely changed my mind.  

I have a room like yours, except it is full of books.  I showed your pictures to my DH and told him that we should remove the books so that I can display my purses!!  We are in negotiations over that space...haha.

I'll go back to the beginning of your thread now for another look.  Thanks for sharing.  It must bring you immense pleasure to be in that room full of all your loves....


----------



## kathym

In my next life Lovelygarments I am going to come back as you...in amazement-love the collection


----------



## shallowjulie

WOW! This is really amazing. How do you decide which to use? Must take hours to chose a bag from that paradise?


----------



## firstclass1

WOW *lovely.....*  what an AMAZING collection, I'm overwhelmed and speechless  - she's just BREATHTAKING ! You've a fantastic taste - CONGRATS


----------



## oojayceoo

wow! your collection is AMAZING!!!!!!
i cant wait to see your Chloe collection


----------



## oogiewoogie

HOLLLY MOLLY.... sweet JEBUS!!! your collection is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Sappho

Just beautiful!! All your bags are just beautiful! Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## pekie

WOW.....  I love your closet!! im so in love with all your balenciagas....  so many colours!!


----------



## mahbag!

I love that Apple Green Work the best!


----------



## ultimatechic

Think I died and went to heaven , awesome.


----------



## sparkle7

your collection is gorgeous. love your closet


----------



## Rubinaa

WOW! This has to be the best collection I've seen! 

my favourite: rose twiggy


----------



## twochubbycheeks

lovelygarments indeed!!! 

gorgeous bbags!!!  AMAZING CLOSET, I have to say.  

i LUV your MC Keepall!!!


----------



## lili_shop

omg! i am shocked! one room full of bags! feels like heaven!!!


----------



## QTbebe

omg its like a rainbow in your closet!! love it!!


----------



## etagaya

Holy Moly!! What a collection! I would love to have a bag closet like that someday. You are a very lucky lady. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## peppy

*Lovely*, I ADORE your closet!!!


----------



## juneping

wow, you have an awesome collection of b-bags!!!

i think you might beat nicole richie


----------



## love_savvy

Please add me to the club of totally and utterly insanely  jealous!!  Love, love everything, the bags, the set up, the colors.


----------



## ejsc55

OMG you are my hero, I aspire to have that many bags!!


----------



## chat

wow....awesome collection.


----------



## risingsun

Your collection is fabulous I have never seen anything like this...ever


----------



## Swissflower

Wow;Lovelygarments: you win the BB award of the
 year.

 Maybe we should run a contest....hey that is a good idea.
 Who has the most bbgas???


----------



## starshell

Lovelygarments, thank you for sharing all your lovely Bbags collection !  I have been coming to the purse forum to look at BBags when I need a break from all the materials I'm reading for my son who has autism.  This is "therapy" for me, thank you !


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## VivaNYC

Wow, what a breath-taking collection~ and it's only partial !!!!  You are one wicked lady!!!  Thank you for sharing... now I have to try to put my eyes back together...


----------



## stylefly

WOWZA!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one heck of a collection you have there, Missy- everything is perfect!


----------



## Alaska

You are my HERO!!!!!!!!!! 

I love EVERYTHING in your closet! Especially the Pink Metallic First!!!!!!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Your collection is pimping!  It's a stunning room.  What a great taste!  Thank you for sharing with us.  How so you keep it dust free?  Thanks


----------



## addicted

Love all the bags!  Stunning collection!


----------



## hmwe46

i am speechless

(which is RARE)


----------



## devinesgirl2004

Wow! Amazing collection! Looooove the colors!


----------



## superstar

WOW! That is amazing you have a room just for your purses. I hope to do the same someday.


----------



## danae

Lovely..., any new additions?


----------



## labellist

simply irresitible


----------



## niasb

What an amazing collection! Beautiful color selection and the sheer number of them, take my breath away!


----------



## cremebrulee

I just love looking at other's purses and THANK YOU for sharing your collection.  It's definately dreamy!


----------



## BurberryGal

OMG, lovelygarments, your collection is just to die for!  I wanna visit and will bring my own drool pan and keep my hands to myself, I promise...


----------



## Rain12

Wow what a huge collection!


----------



## JuicyBag

OMG !!! 
I would died for your closet.
Really thats so amazing.
I'm speachless


----------



## amiekbs8

Your collection has made my heart beat fast and given me butterflies in my tummy...I think I'm in love!

Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## rainie_ma

what i can say
u r rich man...


----------



## peach6

wow, thats amazing! so many colours


----------



## ladybugfreckle

Oh wow!! Can I be your daughter too? Your daughter must  your incredible taste in handbags and shoes!!
Congratulations on a beautiful collection


----------



## BabyK

OMG, I should be embarrassed!  Your lovely organized BIG closet puts mine to a huge shame.  I can only dream of yours!  It's a gorgeous collection


----------



## twilight_sky

WOW!!! Will you adopt me?


----------



## vegisvegis

Wowwweerrs. 

Your collection is my inspiration to keep gatherin' them BBags. So many colors! So many styles! Whi-which one to choose before going out!? AHHH the craziness!

Do post your Chloe ones when you get a chance; I'm a huge fan of them as well.


----------



## ive_flipped

That has got to be the best closet ever. WOW I have never seen so many bags in one place (other then the store itself) Thank-you for sharing


----------



## galex101404

you have one of the best collections that i have ever seen!! Its like Bbag heaven!!


----------



## daphodill84

Do you think we could switch closets?  Even just for a day? 

Beautiful beautiful collection!


----------



## sunny82

wow.......wow.......YOU ARE THE LUCKIEST GIRL ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinklilly

This is a stunning collection.  You make me proud


----------



## Celberos

What can i say.... Simply Amazing!!


----------



## asl_bebes

WOW, that closet is gorgeous and your bag collection is HOT!  Love all your bags!  Can't wait to see more


----------



## The tall one

Oh my heavens. i had to catch my breath after the first photo. WOW!! i was just in Neiman Marcus today and you have more bbags than they had on display!! your collection is AMAZING!!!


----------



## sakara54

Oh my God! I'm drooling!!! Great collection!


----------



## papillon216

I am sooo enjoying this show...
Great collection and I loooove your room!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

I ithnk i just passed out.... LOVE YR COLLECTION.. hope u have very good security alarm in house


----------



## elizabethk

That colection is amazing.
What a marvelous array of colors.


----------



## ValleyO

WOW- that is one INSANE collection! So many beautiful colors!


----------



## Joke

Wow, just wow! It's hard to pick favorites ... but those various shades of green balenciagas are just breath taking.


----------



## Pigen

Oh my! - I have never seen so many gorgeous bags in one place! 
I would love to have a collection like yours one day (wouldn't we all?) - preferably soon, but will have to win the lottery first!

Absolutely amazing collection!


----------



## AnnnetteM

Wow!!! AMAZING!!!!  The display is to die for!!!


----------



## sarah1029

Wow. That is a fabulous collection!!!!


----------



## melopuff

One word: AMAZING! - you have fab taste and your B-bag collection is totally TDF!


----------



## Tee

That is one awesome collection of bags! I absolutely love your closet!!


----------



## sweetneet

OMG! when i saw the first pic i was like,  this a STORE, not a room right?? lol!!! Congrats on an AMAZING collection!!!! And not only that, the way you have them on display like that, looks awesome!!


----------



## mercer

gosh!!!  amazing!!!!!


----------



## pinkyga

Never let me in your closet... The drooling would be very awkward. Awesome collection!!


----------



## sexie_d

im so jealous....i love your collection!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

OMG!!

Stuuuuuuuning collection!!!


----------



## voofy

Sensational !!!!!!!!!!!!!!, Congratulations !!!!!!!!!, I Need To Win The Lotto!!!


----------



## Shasta

*LG-  my exact words were "holy sh*t"...  wow*


----------



## GayleLV

Insane collection, I wanna live in there!!!!!! Stunning


----------



## queenmab

Clunk....(sound of me hitting the floor)
.
.
.
I'm OK....Wow, that is a spectacular room....and had to move some other bags to _another_ room?  I am just stunned.  That is just fabulous - the purses, the display, the shelves, everything!  I was happy when I got a plastic shelf to put mine on, but this is just Martha Stewart perfect!

May you have every B-bag in the rainbow (I don't know what else to wish you,) except maybe shoes to match.  Those LV boots are to die for.


----------



## jessi5786

NO WORDS!

There are no words!  Ahh!  Can I live in your closet please?


----------



## prof ash

OMG i wish i had seen this collection sooner! It's *GORGEOUS!* I could probably sit in there for hours; it's like a type of bag heaven I'm sure the bbag die-hards are salivating... This just makes me want my first one even more!!!!

* BEAUTIFUL * & well-taken care/well organized & displayed collection


----------



## ladybugfreckle

came back to drool a little more  still loving all your bags! Where did that pic go of all of your firsts lined up on the porch above the river?


----------



## addicted2chanel

OMG I would kill for that many bags! I've never seen so many bbags in one spot! I love your collection!


----------



## Cherry44

Wow! Amazing! U're lucky girl!


----------



## northerndancer

Breathtaking!  I love the way you have the Balenciagas arranged with their tassels.  This makes so much more sense than an art collection.


----------



## Rexy

Fabulous viewing!! Just what a girl needs.  Thanks for sharing. xx


----------



## tennislove

That is the most amazing collection I've ever seen... ever...


----------



## Moonstarr

WOW ... absolutely amazing collection. My dream would to be have a closet like that!


----------



## The tall one

had to come back for a second look. yup your collection is still amazing!


----------



## milazyafternoon

Awesome!!!


----------



## Beautykloset

OHHH...that is the biggest collection I ever seen!!!


----------



## Leefi

man, I want to live in your closet!! what a breathtaking collection!!


----------



## northerndancer

I had to look again.  This collection is breathtaking.  I have to ask....how do you decide what bag to carry?  You could change every week and still not use them all in a year!


----------



## rensky

can i please live in your closet? pretty please with a cherry on top?


----------



## wncj

Holy.  Cow.


----------



## balihai88

I think I just died and went to heaven! You have such fabulous Bal colors!!! (And I think your closet is bigger than my bedroom LOL)


----------



## afernan10

WOWWWW!  That's  some SICK closet! And you just started in 07??  Sheesh!  Very very impressive!!


----------



## murazara

i m speechless, a closet to die for


----------



## JuicyME

I'm... speechless............


----------



## sweet_pees

i think i've just fallen in love with balenciaga...  the colors are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MJDaisy

haha wow....that is all i can say! i will probably never own even 1 balenciaga...but looking at your pictures will suffice for now. lovely collection.


----------



## louislover260

Every girl AND boys dream!  Keep up the good work! ::


----------



## fxy111

you have all my bal hgs! super love your collection.very organized too!


----------



## allegradiamore

Dream collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

OMG!  My eye won't stop twitching...  ...I think my heart stopped...and I think I've died and gone to b-bag Heaven ... I'm currently looking for my 1st b-bag...and wasn't sure what colour to get, but now, after seeing yours, I know I want a Chocolate one or a Blueberry one...or possibly both!!  Unfortunately I've been banned by DH until 2010 so at least I have time to look for them!  Hands down, the BEST showcase I've seen on tPF!  BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL collection!  Thanks so much for making my day!   PS...Can I be your best friend?


----------



## mustlovecatz

your sitting room needs to have its own article in a fashion mag!


----------



## ledix

oh my gosh, I think I just died for a second. I love your collection! The Balenciaga's are so gorgeous.


----------



## twoangels

Wowww... just one word.... awesome!!!


----------



## twoangels

*lovelygarments*, as a newbie, this thread makes me addict...  love your treasures... not just the Bbags but also the LV and shoes!!!! Are you a member of fashionesedaily too? I saw your collection in that forum too....


----------



## ineedbags

Lovelygarment, I'm looking at this thread for the first time at work. And I think my colleagues think that I'm either having a panic attack (the loud gasping- near hyperventilation) or i'm about to bawl my eyes out! 

YOU ARE FANTASTIC!!!!!!! 

And I WANT your eggplant city!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## handbagwhore25

You are my hero!!! I worship you hahahahaha


----------



## LiLyBoO

love the closet and the collection!


----------



## shyne1025

lovelygarments said:


> I love Balenciaga in Chocolate!!!  One of my favs, as you can see by my chocolate work.  I am one of the older Purse Forum girls!  I was around twenty-five when I bought my first designer handbag - a Louis Vuitton.  I'm now fifty-one, so I've got some years on most of you girls.  So, it is not as if I'm a young East or West Coast girl living it up (though that would be O.K. too!  LOL)  Nicole Richie probably has more Balenciagas that BalNY!  I am really lucky that I have a loving husband who sees this as a hobby that I love!  He doesn't say anything about it - really!  He's happy if I'm happy.   I have that saying framed in my family room, "If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy."  And my family knows that is true!  But I'm really pretty easy going!



 oh wow.. can you adopt me? I looooooove your collection!!


----------



## Love LV

OMG!!!   Amazing collection!  My collection seriously wishes to be like yours one day!!!  LOVE your closet!


----------



## *babyblue*

If I have this closet, I will never leave the house....will not need anything ever again. You're the bag goddess and your closet is way better than BalNY even. I'm so happy just looking at these...
You gave me really good idea what to do with mine too. I'm still novice when come to Balenciaga, always have to give one up to fund another...my system for avoid being homeless....hehehe. Guess time to hit Ikea for some shelf. Thank you so much for sharing. Btw, your pictures gave me some more new "needs" especially that Blueberry, Pistachio, Rose and Eggplant.....


----------



## celhaz

OMG! Your closet is my absolute dream! You must have saved a lot of orphans in a previous life to have this closet! I am so happy for you....


----------



## charlonna

What every girl needs but not every girl gets!! Fab collection!


----------



## FlgirlFM

I just love your pictures!  I am a Balenciaga newbie, so the pictures really helped me with styles and colors.


----------



## clearstatic

utterly fantastic and very tasteful.


----------



## socialite1808

It's all amazing stuff here. xxxxxxxxxxxx

Lovelygarments, you are a true princess with taste, amazing closest!


----------



## litlstrawberry

.......speechless....................!!!!
I told my husband that we need a master bedroom with that size of walk-in closet so "one day" I can have my bags displayed like that.


----------



## shimmerbrick

ok that's it. do you need a god-daughter? 

i think i can live, eat, breathe your wardrobe everyday... now this is _one_ tough act to follow! amazing


----------



## LawWoman

Good Lawd Almighty!  I took some photos of my collection but I would be ashamed to showcase mine after seeing this!


----------



## LawWoman

Okay ladies, stare into the closet, inhale and concentrate.  Anyone else get a leather high? Words are too inadequate to describe my reaction to such amazement, when I think of some other superlatives besides, gorgeous, amazing, OMG, fabulous and some of the other descriptives already used, I will save it for after my recovery, Good Gawd  Almighty!


----------



## ivylouwho

There are no words!


----------



## Bagspy

OMFG! Is this a shop or someone's closet? What kind of obsession is this?


----------



## Jzlyn

*K*  you have the best bal collection! love the 04 firsts and the fbf!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

WOW this makes me want even more bags


----------



## tresjoliex

OMG I am so jealous.


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

Your collection is absolutely breath-taking!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bebedawl

No new bags posted for ages?


----------



## purse.addict

Its like a store! I love every piece in your collection!


----------



## k-r3n

OMG i'm so jealous...i loveeeeeeeee your closet  &&& your collection =)


----------



## coco900

Wow amazing!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

i love your blueberry city!!  so lucky to have so many beautiful balenciagas!! gorgeous collection.


----------



## serene




----------



## koala09

OMGGGGG!!! let's me scream at first for your Balen collection!!..I want all of them hmmmm.They all are AWESOME!!.


----------



## girlwitstyle

i want to cry. 
what an amazing collection! you lucky woman, i would be just happy with a 10th of your collection!! and that closet! 
(living in NYC, I'm lucky to get a closet at all, let alone one for my bags!)


----------



## imashopaholic

The pewter, pistachio and blueberry bbags are my faves but OMG they're all completely and totally TDF!!


----------



## tulip618

where are you lovely garments? any updates?


----------



## bibliophile

yes, more please?


----------



## powderpuff100

Bagspy said:


> OMFG! Is this a shop or someone's closet? What kind of obsession is this?


----------



## Jzlyn

*K dear*, where are your updated fairy stuff?


----------



## coachfreak

Jesus.... that is some closet


----------



## LVLux

I can hardly speak, my eyes are blurry and my heart is beating so fast just from the first page- You have the raised the Bar- will be back after I scroll the next 10 pages- really incredible collection!


----------



## starrymaz

WOW!! You have an AMAZING closet and collection!!


----------



## MsAmie

All I can say is "WOW"


----------



## beauxgoris

*lovelygarments* - I can't tell you how often I come to gaze at your collection - it just wows me every time! 

I have to ask: do you still work on your collection (i.e. sell bags that you don't use - and buy new bags with the funds) or do you hold on to everything you purchase? i.e. Is your collection in flux or is it "set"?


----------



## malteserus

Which one(s) are your favorite or most carried one(s)?  LOVE your collection!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

all hail the balenciaga queeeeeen!


----------



## Laurie8504

How do you keep your daughter from sneaking in there and borrowing things?!?  I know I wouldn't be able to resist if my mom's closet looked like that!

Fantastic collection! Thank you for sharing your age with us, you've given me something to aspire to


----------



## jelts

Updates please! You're the reigning queen of Bbags... but have you gone rogue with the Prada Fairies?


----------



## MarieG

Just dropping by to admire your collection, sweety!


----------



## bgyoshi

OMG this is my first time seeing your room.....I JUST DIED imagining if I had that!!  NICE!!!!


----------



## deniseoutlet555

*WOW*


----------



## aorrora_aloha

WoWwwwwww~~~ww TDF closet


----------



## pursechazer

OMG!! I have died and gone to Balenciaga heaven!!!
You have what i call the BALENCIAGA RAINBOW!!!!!!
They r all so georgeous!!


----------



## jennifermason

wow....i envy you so much@!


----------



## lasshayes

absolutely breathtaking. WOW.


----------



## lovely64

Just stopping by for the umpteenth time,lol......I always though you had a pumpkin in your collection? Well, even if you don´t your collection is knocking the breath out of me every time I look at it!!!!

Kat


----------



## margault

Your collection is to die for !!! I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## von

As Janice would say, oh.....my.....god


----------



## christymarie340

OMG, love all of them!


----------



## legsieloveslamb

Wow!! I've never seen such a lovely collection!! You are very lucky to have a spare room that you can use like that. Sounds like something I would do!!! I had to show your pics to my husband just to prove to him that my collection is nothing compared to yours and some others on here. His jaw dropped to the floor!!! He said- "I'm not messin' with you, ladies."


----------



## ballerina




----------



## uberdumb

OMG - what a collection!!!!!!


----------



## MochieeFishy

Wow....I've never seen so many amazing bags in one collection before, i'm impressed.


----------



## LouieLover56

Keen said:


> Oh, the steamer trunks are TDF! I love them. Thanks for including pics of your shoes - I love seeing people's shoes almost as much as bags.



OMG! Love your collection. What a way to display them! I can see your bags get the love and attention they deserve.


Question for you: Where did you buy the steamer trunks? I have seen quite a few around ebay, but usually they go for $9,000 plus. Did you buy yours at a consignment store? I only ask because I am redoing my closet and I want a LV steamer to be the table inside. I know how much they retail for, so I was hoping to pay about half that.


Love the beauty case


----------



## Joni3Nyo

WOW!! I almost fainted, Gorgeous and great collection, congrats!


----------



## m1nime

Great collection! Congrats!


----------



## soul2squeeze

I love your collection, it's absolutely amazing. If I'm feeling a bit sad or upset I take a look at your fantastic collection and it immediately cheers me up. I know having a lot of bags doesn't make you happy, but honestly, it helps. Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful collection.


----------



## lovelygarments

LouieLover56 said:


> OMG! Love your collection. What a way to display them! I can see your bags get the love and attention they deserve.
> 
> 
> Question for you: Where did you buy the steamer trunks? I have seen quite a few around ebay, but usually they go for $9,000 plus. Did you buy yours at a consignment store? I only ask because I am redoing my closet and I want a LV steamer to be the table inside. I know how much they retail for, so I was hoping to pay about half that.
> 
> 
> Love the beauty case


 
I bought my steamer trunks on Ebay, believe it or not.


----------



## lovelygarments

soul2squeeze said:


> I love your collection, it's absolutely amazing. If I'm feeling a bit sad or upset I take a look at your fantastic collection and it immediately cheers me up. I know having a lot of bags doesn't make you happy, but honestly, it helps. Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful collection.


 
Well, thank you very much.  My bags cheer me up too!  That's why I keep them displayed, and not in their dustbags.    Plus, it is a lot easier to chose which bag I want for the day.


----------



## lovelygarments

lovely64 said:


> Just stopping by for the umpteenth time,lol......I always though you had a pumpkin in your collection? Well, even if you don´t your collection is knocking the breath out of me every time I look at it!!!!
> 
> Kat


 
Hi Kat, I do have a pumpkin - a city, and she is one of my favorites.  I'm adding updated photos to my collection.  I'm starting tonight, so you should be able to see Miss Pumpkin shortly.  

Hugs, K


----------



## joyeaux

Yeah!  Can't wait!


----------



## lovelygarments

Peanutbabycakes (I think I spelled her name correctly) has inspired me.  I want to have built in closets installed - she has the most beautiful closet design!  My sitting room pales in comparison, but here is what I have presently.  Some of my bags have been sold, and others have taken their place.  Some of my bags have been put into storage, and some are sitting in other closets.  But the bags that I am showing now are ones that I just love!  I fell hard for Prada's spring/summer 08 line, and LV's spring/summer line, so I addes some great bags from those designers, along with further Balenciagas.

Here is the first photo - an overview photo:


----------



## lovelygarments

TTucker said:


> Yeah!  Can't wait!


 
Well, thank you, Ms. TTucker - how are all your pets???  My three dogs and one cat are just fine - spoiled rotten and the best pets in the world!


----------



## lovelygarments




----------



## lovelygarments




----------



## lovelygarments




----------



## lovelygarments




----------



## lovelygarments

As I said, I just loved Prada's spring/summer collection this year.  I have more clothes that I purchased, and I'll try to take photos of the other pieces later.  But don't you just love that little simple dress.....I bought that in Las Vegas - LV Prada store - and wore it to dinner at Tao.  Perfect dress!  And the bags that Prada did this year.  That little satin clutch, and all of those wonderful fairy bags - I have the bowler, and the large rectangular prugna colored bag, along with the pervinca colored tote.  Then the little lobster clasp pouch, along with the make-up pouch.  I also purchased two of the fairy scarves - they are attached to my Balenciaga bags!


----------



## lovelygarments

And this is one of my favorite Prada bags - it is older, but it is a classic:


----------



## lovelygarments

And I loved some of LV's pieces for Sp/Sum 08.  The "Joke" bags - I love the one that I bought - it is so roomy!  And the Aquarelle Framed Exotic Bag.  And I also bought one of the Monoflauge bags - I don't think I spelled that right, but it's close enough.  Also picked up a LV watercolor belt, lots of charms, LV sunglasses, and some other goodies.


----------



## lovelygarments

Some of my Moo Roo bags.


----------



## lovelygarments




----------



## lovelygarments




----------



## lovelygarments




----------



## lovelygarments

I'll add more photos tomorrow.


----------



## rosana84

*O M G*!!!!!!!! Your collection is *I N S A N E*!!!!!! Everything is Gorgeous!!! Sooo Jelous!!! Congratulations on your AMAZINGGGG Closet!


----------



## KDB

What an amazing collection!  I love your closet/room of bags!  It is so colorful and fun...congrats!!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## SweetPurple

*There isn't a single item that I do not like! I love it all  ~ your closet is tdf! Absolutely fantastic collection!*


----------



## juicy couture jen

WOW!! Thanks for the updates.  You have a collection fit for a queen!!!


----------



## aquablueness

that's WOW, b-bag city.


----------



## josieann

LovelyGarments! So happy to see you've returned to your thread!!!
You have absolutely impeccable taste- unbelievable collection  I did notice one big hole from your first photos however: Pewter WE?? Did you let her go? I hope that the lucky buyer is treating her as well as it seems you did!!! 

Welcome back!!!
J


----------



## Samia

One word AMAZING!


----------



## mikatee

My jaw... 
is literally..
hanging. 
That is an amazing collection! It is so colourful with all the Balenciagas!
And I especially like your Louis Vuitton Multicolore Speedy 30! I am planning to get one next year! 
I love your collection! It's one of my favourites on TPF.


----------



## ballerina

lovelygarments said:


>


----------



## danae

Wow. 
Love the Prada fairies, i should have bought something from that line. The lobster clasp pouch is so cute! The LV aquarelle is also gorgeous. 
Bal hasn't been inspiring this year so I can see why the Pradas and the LVs caught your attention
And of course I'm so in love with your Bals- seeing all those 05 Cities together is soothing. Love it!!!


----------



## lovelygarments

Thank you, Ms. Danae!  I always love seeing your Balenciagas too...

And thank you, mikatee...


----------



## lovelygarments

josieann said:


> LovelyGarments! So happy to see you've returned to your thread!!!
> You have absolutely impeccable taste- unbelievable collection  I did notice one big hole from your first photos however: Pewter WE?? Did you let her go? I hope that the lucky buyer is treating her as well as it seems you did!!!
> 
> Welcome back!!!
> J


 
Hi Josieann, yes, I finally made it back.  I was so consumed with shopping that I didn't have time to take a breather and update my collection.  I am really feeling quite content with my bags right now, so I think I'm going to be in more of an organizing stage for a while.  I haven't fallen in love with any of the Fall/winter 08 collections (yet) (Thank God!), so that is a good thing as far as organizing everything!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

god, if you're listening right now: i want my heaven to look like this.

OMG!!!! your collection is insanely amazing. i did a quick add up of your collections net worth.... its worth more than my life. haha


----------



## lulu3955

I love your spring/ summer prada collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great collection. I think you're gonna inspire me to buy some shelves/ displays for my handbags.


----------



## lovelygarments

Thank you lvuittonaddict and lulu3955, btw lulu, I'm a hoarder too!!!


----------



## cindy05




----------



## Veelyn

HO-LY crap! Amazing. Probably the most amazing collection I've seen!


----------



## Veelyn

What is the quilted white clutch thing with the wallets?


----------



## FashionMIKE

LG, you should set up velvet rope and just give a tours of this sickk collection =P


----------



## The tall one

WOW my fav is the 06 blueberry city, but your whole collection is insanely amazing! BRAVO!!


----------



## handbag addict

I have died and gone to Bal heaven!!! Congratulations!!! Simply amazing!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Even my hubby eyes popped, A M A Z I N G !!! SO jealous!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Your new pics are absolutely amazing, fantastic, insane!!!!!


----------



## mercer

everytime I check back I can't believe how beautiful this collection is! it's  honestly breathtaking!!!!!


----------



## simona7

LG, you have the most amazing taste! Your closet looks like heaven! I really like your leopard Prada as well as all the fairies and your great Bals! Such a stunning collection!


----------



## dusty paws

oh my lord. i'm in awe! i'm so jealous of everything - the fairy bags are simply stunning i can't get over them!


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGG! What is that?*
*Your collection is so amazing.......unbeliveable*


----------



## lorisammons

*lori, read our rules before posting here again.*


----------



## bibliophile

your bbag collection is mindblowing!!!!  love especially your sapphire work!

i like how you stick to the stuff you really like (eg prada fairies etc)


----------



## lilflobowl

holy moly lovelygarments! if your previous pics didn't blow me away thesedefinitely did!

when I come up to the US, can I stay in your bag room please?


----------



## BagsOnly

I feel that I am seeing MULTIPLES!!!!! 

That's a great collection... and how do u manage to use ALL of them??? I'm always too lazy to change my bags around- therefore I pick the bag then my clothes :shame: I really should try to use more of my bags. 

Do u usually leave them out open on the shelf or in dust bags (must take u ages to clean them if they are left out)?? Do you dust them??


----------



## bene.blackout

My....... deeeeeeeaaaaaaarrrrr godddd i think i'm going to die!Girl your the biggesttttttt!


----------



## aquablueness

i keep on coming back to drool.


----------



## jelts

Thanks for updating and for sharing! I'm drooling over all the Mini Bals! That collection has certainly grown! And there are so many lovelies in your collection!


----------



## flipchickmc

*WOW - JUST WOW!*  This is my first time seeing your collection and it's mind blowing!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Fabulous Collection!!!!!


----------



## mercer

Do you need a curator or a bag wrangler? 'cause I'd be happy to apply for the job!


----------



## lovelygarments

Hi Mercer, I am my own curator - hehehe!!!  I am pretty good at keeping track of my bags, and knowing what is in my inventory.  But that is only because I have them stored in the open.    I used to keep my Balenciagas stored flat, in their dustbags, in storage units, under my bed.  This resulted in me only carrying one or two of them.  So, with all of the bags out, I can dress, and then I chose my handbag.  I then DUMP all my stuff from one bag to the next.  I have a Balenciaga make-up clutch, a cute little Coach make-up thingie, my big Balenciaga wallet, a LV credit card holder, and some other things that hold my different "stuff," and that makes the dumping easy!    My bags are just my little hobby and l love them dearly.  

Thank you, Fabulousity, Flipchickmc, and aquablueness!

Jelts, my mini-classiques are becoming some of my most treasured bags.  I love them.  If you think about the amount of time each of those "miniatures" took to make, you appreciate them even more.  I am always on the lookout for them, and they are quite elusive, aren't they???


----------



## lovelygarments

Thank you, *Martina_Italy, simona7, dustypaws, and bene.blackout!*


----------



## lovelygarments

lilflobowl said:


> holy moly lovelygarments! if your previous pics didn't blow me away thesedefinitely did!
> 
> when I come up to the US, can I stay in your bag room please?


 
Of course you can!  But I doubt you will be coming to Cincinnati!  Not much of a resort destination.....  thanks for having a look at my collection!


----------



## lovelygarments

BagsOnly said:


> I feel that I am seeing MULTIPLES!!!!!
> 
> That's a great collection... and how do u manage to use ALL of them??? I'm always too lazy to change my bags around- therefore I pick the bag then my clothes :shame: I really should try to use more of my bags.
> 
> Do u usually leave them out open on the shelf or in dust bags (must take u ages to clean them if they are left out)?? Do you dust them??


 
I don't use all of them, but I do change my bags frequently.  Having them displayed really helps me to use them.  My housekeeper dusts the bags and shelves every two weeks or so.  She takes the bags down, she swifters the shelves, and then she runs a swifter over the bags (if they need it), and then she returns the bags to their place.  The Balenciaga bags are arranged by year and by style.  Then I have a different section for the Pradas, LVs, etc.  I have more bags in other closets, but these are my best bags.


----------



## lovelygarments

Veelyn said:


> HO-LY crap! Amazing. Probably the most amazing collection I've seen!


 
Hi there Veelyn,

In answer to your other post, the creamy white bag is:

Balenciaga Matellase (sp?) Clutch.  Incredible leather - incredible workmanship.  I don't think they are doing the Matellase line any longer.  

Thank you so much for taking the time to look at my photos!


----------



## lovelygarments

Thank you, *FashionMike, Brigadeiro, handbag addict, and The Tall One.*

*Ms. Tall One, *I love my blueberry city - she is one of my favorite bags!!!!


----------



## debsmith

I'm speechless again Miss K...not to mention my eyes are popping out of my head!!  Looooove that blue Fairy Bag!  Did I see a BV in there somewhere?


----------



## candypants1100

wow that is the best collection. i'm SO jealous!


----------



## debsmith

And THIS little number!!!!!!  Yowza!! :devil:


----------



## lovelygarments

^^^Hi Deb, no BV.  I had a tote, and I gave it to a local consignment shop to sell.  That is the only piece of BV that I have ever had - though I love their stuff.  Hope you and your family are doing well.  And I loved Prada's spring/summer collection.  They had some very wearable clothing - it wasn't all extreme - they had some very wearable, elegant pieces this past season.  And I love the dress.  Simple, elegant, and not everyone will be wearing it.  Big hugs to you!


----------



## BagLuver

WOW!!!   I love your closet and your entire collection!  Stunning!!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

*All I can say is W.O.W.!!! *


----------



## lilstu

Man, I'm Speechless!!


----------



## mariabdc

I am totally lost for words... I cant even think properly...
This is an amazing Bal collection...
May i ask SEVERAL questions: how do you decide which bag to wear? Are you neglecting some? Do you make an effort to take turns? How does your DH react when he goes into your closet?



lovelygarments said:


>


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

I think I'll just fly over to your place and stay there. Doesnt matter if there's no resort .... there's a room of bbags to drool and stare at! It's better den any resort!


----------



## gro3602

Lovelygarments,

:urock:

Thanks for your updated photos! 

Again, you are the queen of handbags!


PS  Cute Dragonfly accessory!


----------



## lovelygarments

^^^Hi Gina - I bought two of the Miu Miu insect key rings from their sp/sum 08 line - I love them.  They are so whimsical!  artyhat:  Thank you for your sweet compliment about my bags!    I'm trying out some of the new (or at least new to me) little symbols - I can't remember what they are called.  Short term memory loss.  hehehe


----------



## lovelygarments

inlovewithvuitt said:


> I think I'll just fly over to your place and stay there. Doesnt matter if there's no resort .... there's a room of bbags to drool and stare at! It's better den any resort!


 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Desi

*thud* your collection is HEAVENLY!! I totally want to have your closet one day! The funny thing is, i noticed that some of your bags don't fit on your shelves anymore! 

I love everything- your bbags collection is TDF, and your grafitti speedy is


----------



## gro3602

Found this new icon or "smiley" and thought this was the best thread to use it on:


----------



## josieann

^^^



gro3602 said:


> Found this new icon or "smiley" and thought this was the best thread to use it on:


----------



## spoiledwify

*now !! you are the balenciaga queen*, *i don't think no one will* *top your B collection.  lovely!!*.. so now i met the goddess of the balenciaga.. . wer them in a good health


----------



## twochubbycheeks

such GREAT bags you have, lovelygarments!!!! =)

btw, may I know if your white MC keepall has any discolorations on the front pocket(s)?  I heard thats a defect some of the white MC's have (those that were produced in the early years when it first came out).  I'm just really curious to know if yours suffered that too.


----------



## Deborah1986

*love your bags *


----------



## llson

Wow, impressive collection, love your Prada's, great Fairy colledction.


----------



## lovelygarments

twochubbycheeks said:


> such GREAT bags you have, lovelygarments!!!! =)
> 
> btw, may I know if your white MC keepall has any discolorations on the front pocket(s)? I heard thats a defect some of the white MC's have (those that were produced in the early years when it first came out). I'm just really curious to know if yours suffered that too.


 
Mine does have that!  I'll have to search for the threads over in the LV section.  Do you know if they will do the repair, or are they saying, "Oh, that isn't our responsibility!"


----------



## willowsmom

You have the most outstanding collection I've ever seen!  I'm just in awe!


----------



## mega100

I would never leave the room. I would lay on the floor and make carpet angels.


----------



## joyeaux

mega100 said:


> I would never leave the room. I would lay on the floor and make carpet angels.



LOL!!! I totally agree with you! This room is like Shangri-La!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

lovelygarments said:


> Mine does have that! I'll have to search for the threads over in the LV section. Do you know if they will do the repair, or are they saying, "Oh, that isn't our responsibility!"


 

oh I thought I was mistaken when I saw your MC White Keepall. I think that _bleeding_ is a quality issue on LV's part.  My White Speedy has that _bleediing_ too! =(  too bad I can't take mine for a _check up_ here as I'm not in the US. 

I've read somewhere here on the Forum that you can take the bag to the LV Boutique and they can check to see if it can be repaired.. here's one of the threads about White MC Bleeding.


----------



## hayoe

ohhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy godddddddddddddddd


----------



## Poppy pleat

OMG i just screamed looking at your pictures. 
Your collection is amazing. 

I would love to see it in real life someday, really amazing.


----------



## lovelygarments

twochubbycheeks said:


> oh I thought I was mistaken when I saw your MC White Keepall. I think that _bleeding_ is a quality issue on LV's part.  My White Speedy has that _bleediing_ too! =( too bad I can't take mine for a _check up_ here as I'm not in the US.
> 
> I've read somewhere here on the Forum that you can take the bag to the LV Boutique and they can check to see if it can be repaired.. here's one of the threads about White MC Bleeding.


 
thank you so much - I'm going to check out that thread.  I do have a LV boutique close by, so I can easily drop it off, and see what they say.  Thanks for bringing this to my attention because I haven't been carrying it at all - that yellowing in the front pocket has bothered me, and I don't like to carry it - it is like having a pimple on the tip of the nose.  Yuk!


----------



## bpurse

I never tire of looking at your fabulous collections! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg the wall of b-bags!!! love it soooo much!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

What a wonderful collection  

Lovelygarmets, I'm loving your Spring 08 Prada bags.  What pieces of art


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

amazing collection


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

droooooooll!!!


----------



## preciouscoach

i am so jealous  a just i am in love with your closet.


----------



## preciouscoach

you see how your closet got me speehless


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

boah i can´t belive your fab collection....It´s unbelivable!!!! WWWWOOOOOWWWW


----------



## shopgirl88

W o n d e r f u l!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovelygarments

twochubbycheeks said:


> oh I thought I was mistaken when I saw your MC White Keepall. I think that _bleeding_ is a quality issue on LV's part.  My White Speedy has that _bleediing_ too! =( too bad I can't take mine for a _check up_ here as I'm not in the US.
> 
> I've read somewhere here on the Forum that you can take the bag to the LV Boutique and they can check to see if it can be repaired.. here's one of the threads about White MC Bleeding.


 
Thank you so much, Ms. twochubbycheeks.  I'm going to take my keepall back to LV, and ask them if they can replace the pocket.  I bought this several years ago at the Saks New Orleans, but I'll return it to the Saks Cincinnati (where I live).  I'll think I'll post over in the thread you posted above so that I can update everyone.  It is clearly a defect in the bag.  It really does look ridiculous - the pure white MC and this yellowed pocket on the front.    I think I have carried the bag twice - that's it.  I like my bags to match, and when I use my LV monogram canvas Pegasus, then I don't like to have the white mc perched on top of it.  I use my 05 chocolate Balenciaga weekender - it passes as a handbag when I'm traveling.  

Again, thank you so much!


----------



## foxyqt

I'm speechless.. your collection is a *dream*!


----------



## T.J.

wow, i am speechless! such an amazing collection! thanks for the pictures...


----------



## csre

Holy Christ! your collection is amazing!


----------



## pink1

I literally just fell over.  Hubby had to pick me up.  What an amazing collection!!!


----------



## lkrystall

wow. if i had your closet.. i would put a divan and sleep in it wondering what bag ill end up choosing


----------



## twochubbycheeks

lovelygarments said:


> Thank you so much, Ms. twochubbycheeks. I'm going to take my keepall back to LV, and ask them if they can replace the pocket. I bought this several years ago at the Saks New Orleans, but I'll return it to the Saks Cincinnati (where I live). I'll think I'll post over in the thread you posted above so that I can update everyone. It is clearly a defect in the bag. It really does look ridiculous - the pure white MC and this yellowed pocket on the front.  I think I have carried the bag twice - that's it. I like my bags to match, and when I use my LV monogram canvas Pegasus, then I don't like to have the white mc perched on top of it. I use my 05 chocolate Balenciaga weekender - it passes as a handbag when I'm traveling.
> 
> Again, thank you so much!


 

awww you're very welcome, Ms. lovelygarments!!!  
I can not wait to go back to the States and have my White MC Speedy checked up also.

Pls do let us know what they say about your Keepall. =)


----------



## FlyDiva

Amazing!!


----------



## FlyDiva

OMG!! Your collection is amazing!  I cannot take it!  *gasping for air*


----------



## alfiebach

wow, never expected this, just amazing congrats on a wonderful collection alfie x


----------



## Dior Addict

Oh My Gosh! If you are ever having a "not so great day" all you need to do is walk in your closet!


----------



## bagladyseattle

OMGoodness! WOW!  You are my idol!  If you need to adopt any children, please adopt me.


----------



## am2022

Lovely stunning collection
Im very partial to Multicolor LV and of course, balenciaga!!!

So, love what im seeing.

I dream of a pumpkin someday.. and maybe an anthracite part time with GGH?
How do you like your GGH bags?  Do the hardware tarnish much or chip off?


----------



## CleoCouture

Oh My God!  Are you kidding?!?!  That's increadible!


----------



## beauxgoris

Beautiful updates!! *lovelygarmets*, did you get rid of your RT shopper.. sniff sniff.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

stunning Closet collection! WOW


----------



## lovelygarments

twochubbycheeks said:


> awww you're very welcome, Ms. lovelygarments!!!
> I can not wait to go back to the States and have my White MC Speedy checked up also.
> 
> Pls do let us know what they say about your Keepall. =)


 
Hi, Ms. Twochubbycheeks - I took my LV multicolor keepall to the Saks LV in Cincinnati.  My regular SA said that LV would take care of the problem.  She said that they would either fix it or send me a new one - that this is a common problem, and there are no questions asked when someone brings a multicolor in with this particular problem.  I didn't buy the keepall from this SA, but instead I bought it at a Saks in New Orleans.  But there was no problem at all - at least so far.  I'll let you know how this turns out!  Again, thank you so much for letting me know about this.


----------



## lovelygarments

beauxgoris said:


> Beautiful updates!! *lovelygarmets*, did you get rid of your RT shopper.. sniff sniff.


 
Hi, I did sell the RT shopper - she was stunning, but that color just doesn't work for me.  I have gone through a RT shopper and a RT city, and I sold both of those.  I then bought a RT twiggy and pod, and they are not growing on me either.  I know some people are just nuts about RT, but evidently I like a clearer red better.  I love my tomato city!  Thanks for your visiting my thread.  Hugs, K


----------



## lovelygarments

Here are two of my favorite bags - 08 amethyst work and 05 caramel city.  They look wonderful when paired with my Etro jean jacket.  The Etro jean jacket is a beautiful light caramel color with the fuschia/amethyst colored closures.   













I know I am so lucky to have such a large space to display my bags - it makes it so easy for me to switch out bags depending upon what I am wearing/the weather/my mood/where I am going.  Bbags have so much in the way of color variety - and I love changing my bags to go with what I'm wearing.   And I love the LV bags that I have.  Each of them is unique to me.    Like my exotic LV aquarelle - it is so ladylike and feminine.  Then my monogramflauge - great as a throw around/jeans/cords kind of bag.  And my Stephen Sprouse graffitti speedy - just love it - don't have to worry about the rain!  

Anyway, the above combination - I just love it!


----------



## peppy

Back to drool at your lovely lovely collection.  and it's gorgeous pairing your jacket with amethyst/caramel.


----------



## BurberryLvr

WHOAAA - my jaw has dropped and I don't think it's going back up!  

Amazing collection!!


----------



## beauxgoris

lovelygarments said:


> Hi, I did sell the RT shopper - she was stunning, but that color just doesn't work for me.  I have gone through a RT shopper and a RT city, and I sold both of those.  I then bought a RT twiggy and pod, and they are not growing on me either.  I know some people are just nuts about RT, but evidently I like a clearer red better.  I love my tomato city!  Thanks for your visiting my thread.  Hugs, K



^^Oh Noooooo! How did I miss your sale?! sniff sniff. Oh well, I'm sure it went to a good home. Love all your photos and collection!


----------



## canadianstudies

I want to live in your closet. You have a truly stunning collection!


----------



## lovelygarments

Here is a current list of my Balenciagas (my one true love as far as handbags), along with a list of the ones that have gone to homes, where they would be loved more.    I didn't realize I had quite this many!!!!

*Inventory Balenciaga as of 10/14/08*

*Twiggy:*

2004 Anis Twiggy                                  5
2005 Rouge Theatre Twiggy
2006 Cornflower Blue Twiggy
2007 Vert deau Twiggy
2007 Sienna Twiggy

*City:*

2003 Black PH City                                 23
2003 Caramel PH City
2004 Orange PH city
2004 Pistachio City
2004 Eggplant City
2005 Calcaire City
2005 Apple Green City
2005 Magenta City
2005 Pewter City &#8211; Holiday 05
2005 Sky Blue City
2005 Caramel City
2005 Olive City
2005 Bordeaux City
2005 Pink Metallic City
2005 Tweed (Orange) City
2005 Bronze City
2006 Blueberry City
2007 Cream City
2007 Aquamarine City
2007 GGH White City
2007 Sandstone GGH City
2007 F/W Tomato SGH City
2008 S/S Electric Blue SGH City


*First:*

2001 Flat Brass Black Pebbled First                        11
2002 Flat Brass Black First &#8211; 1st Season
2002 Flat Brass Caramel First &#8211; 2nd Season
2004 Marigold First
2004 True Red First
2005 Metallic Pink First
2005 Navy First
2006 Grey First
2006 Camel First
2008 Light Magenta First
2008 Bubblegum First






*Work:*

2005 Black Work                                                   9
2005 Silver Work  (2)
2007 Fall/Winter Collection Jaune Work 
2007 Rouille Work 
2008 S/S Light Magenta Work
2008 S/S Thyme Work 
2008 F/W Amethyst Work 
2008 F/W Argent Work 


*Weekender:*

2005 Chocolate Weekender                                    1

*Mini-Classique*

2004 Seafoam                                                      4
2004 Anis
2004 Marigold
2005 Olive

*Mini-Twiggy*

05 Apple Green Mini Twiggy                                  2
05 Dolma Mini Twiggy



*Accessories:*

2005 Rouge Theatre Planet (Boobie)                         13
2005 Black Shoe Bag
2005 Olive Coin Purse
2005 Bordeaux Coin Purse
2006 Cornflower MakeUp Clutch
2006 Pale Pink Coin Purse
2007 Jaune Wallet
2007 Juane MakeUp Clutch
2007 Cream Quilted Clutch
2008 SGH Electric Blue Coin Purse
2008 SGH Light Magenta Coin Purse
2008 F/W Amethyst Make Up Clutch
2008 F/W Amethyst Coin Purse

*Other Wonderful Things:*

2003 Aviator Brown Shearling Twiggy                    3
2007 Violet Step
2005 Light Pink Metallic Box


* 71

*




*The Ones Who Found New Loving Homes:*

*(off the top of my head LOL)*

*Twiggies:*

2004 Pistachio Twiggy
2004 Rose Twiggy
2006 Emerald Twiggy

*Accessories**:*

2005 Black Coin Purse

*Works**:*

2005 Bubblegum Pink Work 
2005 Apple Green Work 
2005 Chocolate (Marron) Work 
2007 GH Aquamarine Work 
2007 F/W SGH Violet Work
2007 F/W Anthracite GGH Work

*City:*

2004 (card says 2005) but this is the Pewter City for Holiday -04
2004 Marigold City
2005 BG Pink City
2005 Rouge Theatre City
2006 Cognac City
2007 Café City


*First:*

2004 Rose First
2005 Turquoise First

*Weekender*

2005 Pewter Weekender


*Other Wonderful Things:*

2003 Suede Multi-zip Bag
2003 Mastic Flat Hobo/Messenger
2005 Rouge Theatre Shopper
2007 black flat messenger


----------



## twochubbycheeks

lovelygarments said:


> Hi, Ms. Twochubbycheeks - I took my LV multicolor keepall to the Saks LV in Cincinnati. My regular SA said that LV would take care of the problem. She said that they would either fix it or send me a new one - that this is a common problem, and there are no questions asked when someone brings a multicolor in with this particular problem. I didn't buy the keepall from this SA, but instead I bought it at a Saks in New Orleans. But there was no problem at all - at least so far. I'll let you know how this turns out! Again, thank you so much for letting me know about this.


 

You're welcome, Ms lovelygarments!!!
I'm glad it turned out well.  Did they give you a timeframe as to when you should be receiving your bag?  It would be nice to get a brand new one! LOL


----------



## lovelygarments

twochubbycheeks said:


> You're welcome, Ms lovelygarments!!!
> I'm glad it turned out well. Did they give you a timeframe as to when you should be receiving your bag? It would be nice to get a brand new one! LOL


 
No, the SA didn't give me a time frame - I'll let you know as soon as I receive it back - whether it is a new one or a repair.    Again, thank you so much!!


----------



## ccaccat

stunning collection, lovelygarments!  i'm so envious.  i can afford to only buy 1 bbag, the violet city RH fall 2008.  haven't used it yet... admiring it first.


----------



## bannYlein

I am really speechless 
I just showed your pics to my bf and he was like this : 
Me,too, by the way :shame:
I just LOOOOVE your collection!
You have a great taste and a greeaaaat variety - I am so jealous 
I am not a Bal-specialist.. but I am also thinking of getting one.
Which colour would be not to "normal" (like black , brown, etc.) , but would match to many clothes?


----------



## dooda

SPEECHLESS,My mouth is still wide open, this has got to be the most fab closet set up that I have seen so far. I'm available for any hand me downs lol


----------



## mcb100

You have the best closet. Seriously, it's better than a lot of celebrities closets. And i love all your Balenciagas. You have a different color for every mood and every season.


----------



## RoyalPain

...with complete envy!  I am in awe of your closet and all of the beautiful bags you have!!! It must be nearly impossible to figure out which one you want to carry!


----------



## Drop Dead Red

lovelygarments said:


> Here is my collection that is housed in my sitting room off of the master bedroom area. I'm going to start with photos of the entire room, and then I'll describe each section. This will take several days, so tonight I'm going to concentrate on my current favorite, the Balenciaga section. I'll be adding new photos all the time - the photos of the sitting room are rather dark, and I'll be adding a lot of detail photos on the handbags. I started collecting the Balenicaga handbags early in 07, and I just love them. They fit my lifestyle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next will be photos of my Balenciaga twiggies.


 
OMG!!! Can I come sit in your floor and admire your bags for a day..lol..
AMAZING!!!
 I had a choice a bigger closet or a new motorcycle..I went with the motorcycle and now that Im pregnant wish i would have gone with a BIGGER closet..


----------



## rosyposie

you have the best Balenciaga collection in the world, now i don't feel so bad about mine, i was getting a little guilty


----------



## PinkPudding

OMG it's even better than a Bal store!!!


----------



## lovelygarments

Thank you PinkPUdding and rosyposie.  I just added some new 09 colors to my collection, and I'll post photos shortly!


----------



## imlvholic

I'm going crazy!!!!! of envy looking at your Bbag collection, at the same time in 
Cloud 9, too. Can't wait to see your additions. Your daughter is so lucky to have a Mom like you, to be the beneficiary with all those precious possessions. AWESOME! collection.


----------



## baglady2006

There are no words to describe how fab your collection is, O M G  this is one of the most amazing showcase threads I've ever seen, thanks so much for posting all the eye candy, *Congrats*!!!


----------



## bag-princess

O....M....G!!!!!!! 

(that is all i could manage to say before hitting the floor! i have no other words for it!! lol)


----------



## Moonstarr

WOW ... LOVE LOVE LOVE your collection!!  I'm a big Bal fan, so I'm all  over those. And love your LV's and Prada items. Especially the Prada Fairy bags ... those are so whimsical and works of art. And the Prada shoes ... those shoes are so gorgeous. I LOVE what they did with the heels ... absolutely fantastic!


----------



## lovelygarments

Moonstarr said:


> WOW ... LOVE LOVE LOVE your collection!!  I'm a big Bal fan, so I'm all  over those. And love your LV's and Prada items. Especially the Prada Fairy bags ... those are so whimsical and works of art. And the Prada shoes ... those shoes are so gorgeous. I LOVE what they did with the heels ... absolutely fantastic!



Moonstarr, I feel the same exact way you do about my Prada pieces.  I love them!!!  I'll never part with them.  

Thanks you so much for your kind comments about my Balenciaga, LV, and Prada collections!


----------



## lovelygarments

Thank you, bag-princess!

Thank you, imlvholic!  I think I am lucky that I have such a wonderful daughter to share my handbags.  She has a really sweet collection of smaller LV pieces, one Bal GH that she calls her own, one Prada fairy nylon bag, and a bunch of Kathy Von **** something bags - I can't recall the exact name, but they are roomy, have dangly charms on them, oversized, slouchy looking bags.  I really prefer her carrying those everyday, because that way she isn't harming something that is really pricey.  She carried her pink metallic Balenciaga city a lot, and that has a lot of wear to the edges of it, but still looks pretty good.  But I do feel better with her carrying her Kathy V bags.


----------



## lovelygarments

rosyposie said:


> you have the best Balenciaga collection in the world, now i don't feel so bad about mine, i was getting a little guilty




Rosyposie, you aren't doing so bad yourself, girl!  Look at that stack of bags, and I'm sure you have more stashed away!!!  We are fellow addicts!


Thank you, Pink Pudding, DropDeadRed, RoyalPain and mcb100!


----------



## lovelygarments

twochubbycheeks said:


> You're welcome, Ms lovelygarments!!!
> I'm glad it turned out well.  Did they give you a timeframe as to when you should be receiving your bag?  It would be nice to get a brand new one! LOL



Oh my!! Your post just reminded me about my LV mc carryall.  I haven't heard anything at all about it.   I should call them!!!!  It's been over two months now...


----------



## ahertz

I was thinking about your new Bals so I thought I'd stop by to see if you'd updated group shots. But WOW...your Prada's are gorgeous! I loved the fairly line, too, but didn't get my hands on anything. 

Looking forward to new group shots in the future!


----------



## happychica87

*lovelygarments-*when i first join tPF someone showed me your collection and i was speechless....all i could think about was "WOW"...then i started to own Bal....and I came back to see your post again....I'm still speechless!!!

You should be Bal's Super VIP !!! They should so give you good discounts...like 30% off everytime you buy a bag!! hehe...


----------



## M_Butterfly

Holy cow.  Look at this collection.  And that closet.  You can live there only with bread and water.


----------



## tulip618

lovelygarments, your new additions are amazing!!! I admire your fairy collection too!!! Your b-bag list just goes on and on!! Way to go girl!!! 
Thanks very much for sharing your loves to us!!


----------



## petit_mode

I came back to see your lovely collection again & ah... it's still to die for!


----------



## cheppy_

OMG! I havent seen such huge collection ever! I'm dying to have atleast one multicolor from LV.huhuhu......


----------



## mercer

I love peeking back at this collection every now and again- it's a very "go to your happy place" moment!


----------



## vastare

Wowwwwww...All I can say is WHO R U?????


----------



## LillyLovely

OH MY GOD THINK I'VE DIED AND GONE TO HEAVEN!! Want your collection love it!! x




lovelygarments said:


> Here is my collection that is housed in my sitting room off of the master bedroom area. I'm going to start with photos of the entire room, and then I'll describe each section. This will take several days, so tonight I'm going to concentrate on my current favorite, the Balenciaga section. I'll be adding new photos all the time - the photos of the sitting room are rather dark, and I'll be adding a lot of detail photos on the handbags. I started collecting the Balenicaga handbags early in 07, and I just love them. They fit my lifestyle!
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom.jpg
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom1.jpg
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom2.jpg
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom3.jpg
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom4.jpg
> 
> Next will be photos of my Balenciaga twiggies.


----------



## Barby

wow!!!! your collection is wonderful!!!


----------



## Suzie

Thank you for sharing your gorgeous collection. I see why you fell in love with the Prada collection, they are gorgeous. I love the fairy pieces and the shoes are amazing. That cream prada dress is stunning in it's simplicity!


----------



## LouisLady

i cant breathe.


----------



## louis fanatic

you have the most amazing RAINBOW collection. so much eyecandy in all flavors i'm gonna have multiple cavities


----------



## lovelygarments

Suzie said:


> Thank you for sharing your gorgeous collection. I see why you fell in love with the Prada collection, they are gorgeous. I love the fairy pieces and the shoes are amazing. That cream prada dress is stunning in it's simplicity!



Hi Suzie,

I still have all of my lovely Prada pieces, and I just love them.  While I have yet to use some of the pieces, e.g., the small bowler and some of the accessories, I look at them as pieces of art!

Thank you for taking the time to look at my collection.


----------



## lovelygarments

louis fanatic said:


> you have the most amazing RAINBOW collection. so much eyecandy in all flavors i'm gonna have multiple cavities



My collection has been evolving over the last month, at least with regard to my Balenciagas.  I had decided that the city size was too small, and I fell in love with the midday size.  

Here is a photo of my new love, the midday:

















Those are comparison photos I took for the Balenciaga Reference Thread, so they don't really showcase the beauty of the Midday.  I have bought two more since I bought the 08 Marine GSH, so I'll drop by here again and post the photos of those!


----------



## luvbags1

Your bag collection is beyond words!   I love it!  I like that you have a "favorite" designer. I can't seem to settle on one and have a large collection of various designers. The most I have from one designer is LV with three. I can't wait for the rest of your photos.


----------



## lovelygarments

cheppy_ said:


> OMG! I havent seen such huge collection ever! I'm dying to have at least one multicolor from LV.huhuhu......



Hi, thank you for visiting my collection.  

I love the multicolor pieces too!  I just picked up my MC LV duffle piece (I can't remember the official name) from LV a couple of days ago.  I had purchased it several years ago, and I have only carried it a few times.  Then the front little pockets started to yellow.  I just left it sitting and didn't carry it anymore.  Well, twochubbycheeks told me that the yellowing was a systemwide problem, and the LV would repair.  So I took it in, and they repaired - the bag looks beautiful again!  Thanks again to twochubbycheeks for telling me.


----------



## lovelygarments

luvbags1 said:


> Your bag collection is beyond words!   I love it!  I like that you have a "favorite" designer. I can't seem to settle on one and have a large collection of various designers. The most I have from one designer is LV with three. I can't wait for the rest of your photos.



Balenciaga will always be my main love.  I have tried everything from Hermes to Chloe to Louis Vuitton to Prada.  While I love some Chloe, some LV, some Prada, my heart belongs to Balenciaga!

But if a new bag comes along that steals my heart, I may cheat a little.


----------



## pooh1001a

There are no words to descibe how gorgeous your collection is!! 

Love the collection and your showcase!  Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## sallygirl

wow, your closet looks better and has more selection than local NM or Nordies.


----------



## sophiae888

wow, if you are married your husband is very supportive!!!! i envy your purse closet


----------



## jkaum

WOW!!!   YOUR CLOSET LOOKS LIKE A BOUTIQUE.


----------



## dacola5489

lovelygarments said:


> Here is my collection that is housed in my sitting room off of the master bedroom area.  I'm going to start with photos of the entire room, and then I'll describe each section.  This will take several days, so tonight I'm going to concentrate on my current favorite, the Balenciaga section.  I'll be adding new photos all the time - the photos of the sitting room are rather dark, and I'll be adding a lot of detail photos on the handbags.  I started collecting the Balenicaga handbags early in 07, and I just love them.  They fit my lifestyle!
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom.jpg
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom1.jpg
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom2.jpg
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom3.jpg
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom4.jpg
> 
> Next will be photos of my Balenciaga twiggies.


 
 OMG! totally tdf! waaah...I'm dying with envy ..................


----------



## Thebagbiatch

Beautiful collection, and I thought I had a big handbag walk-in. x


----------



## AAA07

OMG!!!  This looks like something out of a movei!!  Or maybe Lifestyles...  WOW!!  Love it!!!!


----------



## thefadedrose

your bags are amazing


----------



## hellokitty012

your collection is amazing.  rather breathtaking.


----------



## ilov3pink105

Your collection is just AMAZING!!!!


----------



## ruemode

Omg! May there be a day when i, too, need a stepladder to access all my bags! I'm blown away!!!


----------



## prof ash

lovelygarments, thank you for the pictures. your closet and all of its contents are like an art room except with wearable art  it's just beautiful.

and i wish there was an icon for someone passed out on the floor, because that's almost what i did when i saw the update pictures, lol!

and lastly, i love your white/creamy prada dress. the entire outfit is so classic and pure, and i was looking through your collection to see which bag you would put with it


----------



## lingbo105

OMG, your closet is totally a BOUTIQUE!!!!!!
Love ur collection.
WOW,WOW.WOW.
Your closet is just like the hollywood star's, ever better.


----------



## shortxladie

ohhh!! Seeing your closet for the first time got me so excited!! Your Blueberry City is absolutely gorgeous, my favorite color.  One of these days, I hope to have one Balenciaga bag as beautiful as the ones in your collection.  Lovely bags!


----------



## danae

hi LG! just stopping by to admire your collection again! :coolpics:


----------



## Ilgin

The Balenciaga section is breathtaking and this is my favorite thread!


----------



## devoted7

ummmm do you mind if I can borrow your handbags? LOL. j/k! Love the collection!!!


----------



## cammy1

OMG you have more bags thn a department store- thanks for the amazing pics


----------



## muggles

Gosh Lovelygarments you have a magnificent collection and a grand sitting room! You must have a lovely house. Your taste is exquisite and I  am in complete awe with your Bal collection!


----------



## muggles

One more note! You have the most fantastic Bal collection I have ever seen! You rock girl!


----------



## lovelygarments

Thanks, Ms. Muggles - I need to update my photos.  I have added some Middays, my new favorite Balenciaga style.  My RH work collection continues to grow also.  My city collection is smaller, as I like bags that are larger than the city.  

I just bought the new LV Stephen Sprouse roses stole - gorgeous!!!, and I'm anxiously waiting for my LV Sprouse colorful graffiti pieces to arrive.  

The Saks sale has exhausted me - I have so many new boots and shoes, clothing pieces, etc., to add...

You would think I would have time to take photos right now, but nooooo.....lots of other things going on right now.

Thanks everyone for stopping by to take a look at my collection!


----------



## lovelygarments

ash14vwb said:


> lovelygarments, thank you for the pictures. your closet and all of its contents are like an art room except with wearable art  it's just beautiful.
> 
> and i wish there was an icon for someone passed out on the floor, because that's almost what i did when i saw the update pictures, lol!
> 
> and lastly, i love your white/creamy prada dress. the entire outfit is so classic and pure, and i was looking through your collection to see which bag you would put with it



Thank you so much - the Prada dress has a matching satin clutch that goes with it - somewhere in this thread, there is a photo of it.  

I really consider my handbags like little works of art - I love them so much!


----------



## gro3602

Lovelygarments,

I was just going to post a suggestion to update your collection photos lol!

Oh my over 61,000 views!!!

Queen of the bbags!!


----------



## lovelygarments

danae said:


> hi LG! just stopping by to admire your collection again! :coolpics:



Thank you, Danae!


----------



## lovelygarments

gro3602 said:


> Lovelygarments,
> 
> I was just going to post a suggestion to update your collection photos lol!
> 
> Oh my over 61,000 views!!!
> 
> Queen of the bbags!!



Hi G!!!

Just have to find the time, girl!!!

Planning a trip right now, and I'm remembering your trip to Italy.  Cassie and I are torn between going back to Tanzania, or spending three weeks in Italy...

Hugs to you, girl!!


----------



## mayen120

lovelygarments said:


> Hi G!!!
> 
> Just have to find the time, girl!!!
> 
> Planning a trip right now, and I'm remembering your trip to Italy.  Cassie and I are torn between going back to Tanzania, or spending three weeks in Italy...
> 
> Hugs to you, girl!!




u r my balenciaga rockstar!

:urock:


----------



## shoegirl1975

Amazing Collection! I love your closet! I love everything in your collection!


----------



## artsydoll

man when I saw this thread i was so shocked that you had so MANY bags! how could you afford ALL of them?! how rich are you?! Lovely bags


----------



## akina3

OMG, lovelygarments, i have not finished the post to the end but your photos on your closet are TDF......thanks so much for sharing! Its fabulous!!!




lovelygarments said:


> Here is my collection that is housed in my sitting room off of the master bedroom area. I'm going to start with photos of the entire room, and then I'll describe each section. This will take several days, so tonight I'm going to concentrate on my current favorite, the Balenciaga section. I'll be adding new photos all the time - the photos of the sitting room are rather dark, and I'll be adding a lot of detail photos on the handbags. I started collecting the Balenicaga handbags early in 07, and I just love them. They fit my lifestyle!
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom.jpg
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom1.jpg
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom2.jpg
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom3.jpg
> 
> img.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sittingroom4.jpg
> 
> Next will be photos of my Balenciaga twiggies.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

WOW!!! By far the most impressive collection I've ever seen IN MY LIFE!!! I die! I die!


----------



## lovelygarments

^^^Thanks, Zoe, what is that bag in your avatar?  Is that a fantasy bag, or is that a real bag?  Love it!


----------



## lovelygarments

Here is my complete collection of Balenciaga Middays now.  I just rec'd two more in the mail yesterday.  Love this style!







And here are some photos of some bags I rec'd yesterday from a great Balenciaga seller, ******.


























First, just look at that beautiful 09 Sanguine RH Work!!!  The leather is luscious!  And I ordered two flat clutches - one in 09 Framboise and one in 09 Anthracite.  And these are my newest Middays - 09 SGH Anthracite and 09 SGH Praline!


----------



## mayen120

nice looking bags


----------



## sylvia191919

your collection is TDF!!!!!!!!! Out-of-this-world!!!


----------



## ring my bell

OMG!!!!! OMG! OMG! What an AMAZING collection!!!!


----------



## Magdeline

Lovelygarments, your closet is one of the first I saw when I joined TPF, and I was like ... I'd never seen anything like it before (I still haven't!). Congrats on your amazingly beautiful collection- I hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## kristy617

simply amazing!


----------



## countess613

I think I'm in LoVe......lol


----------



## Tasi

Wow!    I love your Bal collection!  I cannot wait to add a Bal bag to my collection this coming summer!


----------



## Babi

lovelygarments said:


> Here is my complete collection of Balenciaga Middays now. I just rec'd two more in the mail yesterday. Love this style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some photos of some bags I rec'd yesterday from a great Balenciaga seller, ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, just look at that beautiful 09 Sanguine RH Work!!! The leather is luscious! And I ordered two flat clutches - one in 09 Framboise and one in 09 Anthracite. And these are my newest Middays - 09 SGH Anthracite and 09 SGH Praline!


 

 Is it possible? Each time I come back here I feel shocked!
In a positive way, of course
That gorgeous sanguine work looks so beautiful...I'm seriously thinking if I should look for an oldie or try one of these new lambs....
And I still haven't tried the midday, but I see you're really appreciating this new style. Super congrats: your collection is always breathtaking!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

wow..wow... love the bag n colors


----------



## pinkboudoir

Your new additions are just stunning!!! Love all your MidDays esp!!!


----------



## louladg

NICE!Love your closet and bags!


----------



## goldbundles

great collection! just amazing.


----------



## muggles

Totally stunned!!!


----------



## prisma

Questioon Lovelygarments...

why is midday your favorite style?
And is sanguine- red orangy color? thanks lots


----------



## missframton

what a collection. Amazing. Thank you so much for sharing lovelygarments


----------



## The tall one

love the mid days. since the mid day is your new fav any chance you're tired of that delicious eb city j/k love your amazing collection as always your closet is WOW!!!


----------



## lovelygarments

^^^Ohhh, that is so sweet.  Miss EB GSH City is still with me.  Love her!


----------



## lovelygarments

O.K., here is a new arrival - at least she is new to me.  An 05 Pale Pink Weekender!  I already had the pale pink boobie (planet) and the coin purse.  

Here are some modeling photos of Ms. Pale Pink WE....


----------



## lovelygarments




----------



## lovelygarments

And this photo shows the cute little coin purse.


----------



## lovelygarments

prisma said:


> Questioon Lovelygarments...
> 
> why is midday your favorite style?
> And is sanguine- red orangy color? thanks lots



Hi prisma,

It is my favorite style because it is deep, but not as deep as a day (another Balenciaga style).  It is wide, but not as wide as a work.  It is more chic looking than my other 2nd favorite style, the work.  I could see Audrey Hepburn carrying the midday.


----------



## peppy

oh my!! Your collection has grown! LOVE it!!!


----------



## bpurse

Your pale pink weekender is beautiful, in the photos it looks like it has a wonderful sheen to it, does it irl?


----------



## lovelygarments

bpurse said:


> Your pale pink weekender is beautiful, in the photos it looks like it has a wonderful sheen to it, does it irl?



It does have a sheen to it.


----------



## bagsandpurses

love the pale pink. What season is it?


----------



## ChiqueChic

i love balenciaga! you're very lucky  and i definitely agree, dust bags suffocate bags!! hehe, mine definitely get used more when i can see them.


----------



## lilcorinthian

Love love LOVE the new weekender (and the rest of your fabulous collection, of course!)


----------



## prisma

Hi.  thanks for the response lovelygarments.  

I like the anthracite sgh middday.  We are twins there.

I find midday a bit heavy, don't you?  thanks in advance.


----------



## lovelygarments

prisma said:


> Hi.  thanks for the response lovelygarments.
> 
> I like the anthracite sgh middday.  We are twins there.
> 
> I find midday a bit heavy, don't you?  thanks in advance.



Hi prisma,

I don't mind the weight at all.  Yes, the midday is definitely heavier than the RH motorcycle line, but the Giant Hardware has really grown on me.  

Don't you just love your anthra SGH midday - the leather on mine is wonderful - I adore it!  I carried it yesterday.


----------



## lovelygarments

bagsandpurses said:


> love the pale pink. What season is it?



2005...and she is just dreamy!


----------



## lovelygarments

ChiqueChic said:


> i love balenciaga! you're very lucky  and i definitely agree, dust bags suffocate bags!! hehe, mine definitely get used more when i can see them.



Please visit us over in the Balenciaga subforum!  And welcome to the PF.  :welcome2:


----------



## prisma

Yeah I love anthra SGH midday very much despite the little bit of weight.

BTW, do you have modelling pix of your middays? thanks


----------



## vodkagal

i wish i can get a balenciaga city handbag too!


----------



## vodkagal

can i go live in ur closet?
hmmm....i better stast taking photo of my handbags.


----------



## SkyJuicy

Hi Lovelygarments, may I know how much is the pale pink weekender? Thanks.


----------



## asianpearl

*Your collection is awesome! OMG!!*


----------



## gro3602

Lovelygarments,

Love the new additions........... Are you enjoying the mid-day bags?

LOVE THE WEEKENDER!!


----------



## lovelygarments

SkyJuicy said:


> Hi Lovelygarments, may I know how much is the pale pink weekender? Thanks.



Hi there, the pale pink weekender is no longer being made.  The weekender is still being made, but not in the pale pink color.  That color is from 2005.  In 2005, I believe the WE cost $1395.  The current price is probably $1595.00 with the recent price increases.  The Balenciaga current retail price list is located in the Balenciaga sub-forum.  HTH!


----------



## lovelygarments

prisma said:


> Yeah I love anthra SGH midday very much despite the little bit of weight.
> 
> BTW, do you have modelling pix of your middays? thanks



I'll try to do some modelling photos of the middays this weekend, and I'll post them.  I have added three new colors to the middays that I already have - amethyst SGH, framboise SGH, and automne SGH.  So, I'll add photos of those, too!


----------



## lovelygarments

gro3602 said:


> Lovelygarments,
> 
> Love the new additions........... Are you enjoying the mid-day bags?
> 
> LOVE THE WEEKENDER!!



Gina, I just love my Pale Pink WE too!  

I love my mid-day bags - they are perfect for me!

How are you liking your Prada?  Those bags are just gorgeous.


----------



## More bags

*lovelygarments*, WOW [picking up jaw off the floor] - you have an absolutely stunning collection.  Your Bbags are gorgeous.  I love the range of colours.  I am absolutely drooling for a Bbag now!


----------



## arwen08

HAHAHAHA!  Your CLOSET is AWESOME!  Maybe one day i can have one....I just started this Balenciaga addiction-I bought a 2005 Magenta First a month ago and I am working on finding a Yellow one now.....

Congrats on the closet.  It's the Balenciaga Museum.  hahaha


----------



## amiekbs8

I haunt this thread, *"K"* has seriously one of the best Bal collections anywhere on the planet!


----------



## licforever

Amazing collection, you have more bags than me, you put a smile on my face, Lovely to be woman,


----------



## maigade

OMG!!!

That's all I can say really - you have GOT to be the Purse Forum Bag Queen!!!!

What an absolutely fantastic collection:- 
the BBags - Wow
LV - OMG
LV Luggage - Holy @?&*
Storage - Fantastic

and there's more>>? Wow - can't wait to see them.

I'm just glad I was sitting down when I opened this thread - I bow to thee oh Queen!!!


----------



## baggoddess

what an amazing collection.  I aspire to have one like it one day.  I am new to the forum as well as a new owner of my first bbag. (2005 navy/black canvas work)  I love her and am currently working on giving her some more friends!


----------



## rozee

U R PURSEBLOG QUEEN
I Wish if u was my mama


----------



## dreamerzdream

Woahhh... i am stunned!! You got an amazing collection!! Love it, love it, love it!!


----------



## ShopGirl647

OMG...I love your Balenciaga collection especially the eggplant one!!! My local store is sold out on these bags especially the one I want - in pink!!! So disappointed......the SA says new ones will be coming in June 2009, can't wait!!!


----------



## chinkee21

I came back to ogle some more, LG! Is it time for new family photos?? Show us all your yummy Mid days!


----------



## sl57

WOW! Can i ask you how long it has taken to you to reach this collection of amazing bags?
Lovleygarments, do you work for a living? I ask with respect? I want to do what you do! You have the most mouth watering mind blowing collection ever!


----------



## delmilano

Hi lovelygarments, how are you doing? haven't seen you on the bal subforum much. i see that you are in love with the mid day style.  i've crossed to the gh side not long ago and am in love with the GH. i see that you let go some oldies of yours and got some new 08-09 bags. have you found the leather on the new 08-09 bags great? i myself was surprised by the thickness and the beauty of my 08-09 gh bags.


----------



## thaom

OMG.  what a collection.  I love it.


----------



## vodkamartini

You must have a hundred Balenciagas!
Love your collection!


----------



## ShopGirl647

Your b-bags are probably equivalent to someone's annual salary!!! Really like your collection but I will probably just buy the 3 colours I want - still on waiting list for the Framboise, Thyme Green and charcoal grey (last resort if other colours are not available) Where did you buy your purple one???


----------



## _bebee

nice collection !


----------



## emjane

Wow, that is a great closet! Love the wood shelves and how spacious it is! If I like something I too will get many colors of the same type of thing


----------



## alwayspositive

Wonderful!!!!!!!!


----------



## annanovak

I just don´t know what to say... 

Your bags are wonderful and thank you so much for letting us in to your closet!


----------



## jessicaxxx

I'm dyinnnnggg here. This is amazing!


----------



## jojolai70

OMG, u sure are the envy of many one of us


----------



## Boricua

I also want your closet!!!!!!! Lovely collection.


----------



## lovelygarments

I'm sorry that I have been neglecting my handbag collection thread!  I need post some new photos - many new additions.  My Balenciaga addiction continues!  I have now moved all of my LVs, Pradas (my precious Fairy Collection), and other designers, into another room, and the Balenciagas now line every shelf.  Will update soon.


----------



## lovelygarments

ShopGirl647 said:


> OMG...I love your Balenciaga collection especially the eggplant one!!! My local store is sold out on these bags especially the one I want - in pink!!! So disappointed......the SA says new ones will be coming in June 2009, can't wait!!!



The new pink is gorgeous!!! I bought the new pink in the part-time style with GGH, and it is incredible!  I think it is my favorite Balenciaga pink ever!!!  So, while you were disappointed, I think you will be happy in the long run.


----------



## lovelygarments

chinkee21 said:


> I came back to ogle some more, LG! Is it time for new family photos?? Show us all your yummy Mid days!



Hi Chinkee - congratulations on your upcoming nuptials!!!  I'm so happy for you.  I'm going to update soon, and I'll include all of my Middays.  I still have all of them.  And I've started on a new obsession - GH part-times.  I have four new GH part-times I want to share.


----------



## lovelygarments

sl57 said:


> WOW! Can i ask you how long it has taken to you to reach this collection of amazing bags?
> Lovleygarments, do you work for a living? I ask with respect? I want to do what you do! You have the most mouth watering mind blowing collection ever!



It has taken me 2-1/2 years for my Balenciaga collection.  I am an attorney, but I don't practice any longer.  I am one of the older girls here - I'm 53, and my youngest just graduated from high school.  This is a hobby for me - I love my Bal handbags!


----------



## lovelygarments

gro3602 said:


> Lovelygarments,
> 
> Love the new additions........... Are you enjoying the mid-day bags?
> 
> LOVE THE WEEKENDER!!



Gina, Gina, Gina,

I miss you girl!!!  I love the middays!  And I love my pale pink weekender too!

Please come back, Gina!

Kay


----------



## lovelygarments

baggoddess said:


> what an amazing collection.  I aspire to have one like it one day.  I am new to the forum as well as a new owner of my first bbag. (2005 navy/black canvas work)  I love her and am currently working on giving her some more friends!



That sounds like a wonderful combination - they would have used the 05 navy color - I believe - and I love the 05 navy leather!!!!

Be sure to post a photo of her over in the Bal section - maybe in the modeling section?

Welcome to the PF!  :welcome2:


----------



## lovelygarments

delmilano said:


> Hi lovelygarments, how are you doing? haven't seen you on the bal subforum much. i see that you are in love with the mid day style.  i've crossed to the gh side not long ago and am in love with the GH. i see that you let go some oldies of yours and got some new 08-09 bags. have you found the leather on the new 08-09 bags great? i myself was surprised by the thickness and the beauty of my 08-09 gh bags.



Hi delmilano,

I wasn't on the Bal subforum too much in April - I was traveling a bit, and I was sick with the flu for over a week - after I returned home from vacation, I was sick for a long time - it took a while for me to recover.  But I'm back, nice and healthy now.  

I did let go of some of my oldies.  I still have all three of my FBFs though.  And I still have my 03 caramel city.  And I still have a lot of 05 bags.  

I am loving the 08 and 09 bags!!!  I love the colors, most of the leathers, and the styles!!!  

Thanks for stopping by to see my collection, D!


----------



## lovelygarments

amiekbs8 said:


> I haunt this thread, *"K"* has seriously one of the best Bal collections anywhere on the planet!



Hi there, sweet girl, my Mensa friend!  And I love all of your bags too.  big hugs to you!


----------



## Arvuitton

Oh , my! I love it , love it. You are definitely living .


----------



## sesrup

Wow, great collection!!


----------



## bonny_montana

WOW.... you have an absolutely mouth watering collection of bags, congratulations and enjoy them, you so deserve them.
My daughter is 18 and I gave her 3 of my bags and don't lend them to her because ,like you ,I think they have to learn the value of these precious bags we love so much. Good luck with your beautiful collection.


----------



## Elissabeta

OMG....You are the Killer here . I have to run.... stop breathing!!!!! I just cant believe it that is real....I am proud of You !!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

GORGEOUS COLLECTION!! Thanks for posting


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

lovelygarments said:


> O.K., here is a new arrival - at least she is new to me. An 05 Pale Pink Weekender! I already had the pale pink boobie (planet) and the coin purse.
> 
> Here are some modeling photos of Ms. Pale Pink WE....


 

Oh, can I ask how tall are you? I'm trying to find my perfect bbag style.. City is too small for me.. Work's handle dont fit my fat arms if I want to carry it... Day is nice.. but I like really big bags.. Haha..


----------



## miss_white_lily

...fell of my chair! Absolutely amazing collection. All the beautiful colours of Bal is stunning. True joy to see.


----------



## bonny_montana

I am back looking again....You have such an amazing collection of beautiful handbags.I love them alllllll


----------



## clocloo

Ho..... My...God i........ love it!!!


----------



## tresjoliebags

I love revisiting your showcase to see how your closet has evolved. Truly an exquisite collection!!! 

Can I come be your housekeeper? I'd love to "clean" your closet for you


----------



## Luvhandbags!

tresjoliebags said:


> I love revisiting your showcase to see how your closet has evolved. Truly an exquisite collection!!!
> 
> Can I come be your housekeeper? I'd love to "clean" your closet for you


 
Hmmmmm tresjoliebags....do you mean "clean OUT" her closet????? 
I can help you....just tell me when!


----------



## hamda_1

WAAAAW
nice collection


----------



## shopaholiccat

just died in bbag heaven!!!!


----------



## Bay

Wow what an awesome collection!!


----------



## hamda_1

wonderful bags .... 
i love balenciaga


----------



## muggles

*LG* You have exqusite taste and are so beautiful! Love all of your bags! Especially the 07 Ocean PT!!


----------



## elisebee

OMG. your collection is to die for! the pistachio twiggy 04 is GORGEOUS!  you're an inspiration!! i can't believe it!!


----------



## .flygirl.

FABULOUS collection!!


----------



## carterazo

Now that I've picked myself off the floor, thank you so much for sharing your awesome collection.  I was like a kid in a candy store.  

You are definitely the queen!!!   I mostly love all the different colors.


----------



## Selkie

Wow - what a fab collection!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cari284

Your collection is AMAZING, congrats!


----------



## cassidy

That is wonderful!!!  I am green with envy!


----------



## Smellyfeet

Stunning! Must be like walking on a rainbow in that room!!


----------



## m-s-m-d

Hi *Lovelygarment*, i can't believe I haven't looked at your collection until now.  I am truly in awe (along with everyone here) of your collection - AMAZING!   I may have missed it here in your thread, how many bals do you now have in your collection? Thank you for sharing your beautiful collection!


----------



## RacyRedhead

One word: AMAZING!!  You must have a Bal bag in every shade, the room is like a candy store  Love your LV stuff, too, thank for sharing these with us.


----------



## Jujuritinha

WOW! great collection!


----------



## flower71

I'm still dumbfounded,  perplexed and stunned! Your Bag collection (Bal in particular) is surreal!
Thanks so much for sharing, just soothes me when I feel guilty about my crave for bags, I know I am so so far from having that collection! Do you change bags twice a day/ or more?


----------



## sbelle

thanks for sharing your beautiful bags!


----------



## tty0823

Omg, that is so beautiful!!!!!!!!
Thx for sharing


----------



## Sophie the cat

Absolutely amaaaazing!  Love the vintage Louis Vuitton and the colours of the Balenciagas.  Congratulations for such an impressive collection.


----------



## lilyyy

omg i am in love with your closet!! especially the prada fairy collection!!!!


----------



## pinkym

wwwwooooooowwwwwww........... this is wat i always dream off..........


----------



## tillie46

Are you kidding me!!!!!!  I've never seen anything like it.  You have a more extensive collection than most department stores.  Gorgeous bags!


----------



## lovelygarments

O.K., I haven't posted here for a while, but I will be shortly.  I have a lot of new Bals, and they are just gorgeous.  I started buying the giant covered hardware bags in the city and work sizes, and the part-times in giant gold hardware.  

My housekeeper is cleaning my bag room today, and I'm going to be re-arranging tonight - just the Balenciaga bags.  So, I'll be posting more soon.

I'm way over 100 Bal bags now - don't exactly know how many, but I just love them all!

I have taken over another room in my house (used to be a baby nursery), and I've painted the walls gold - I've moved my LV, Pradas, Miu Mius, etc., to that room.  That room is super cluttered, and I'm still trying to figure out a better way to display all of those bags.  Most of my LV bags are LE, and I have no plans of letting any of my LVs go - love them!  And my two Miu Miu bow bags are still with me.  I still have all of my Prada fairy bags and accessories.  Still love them, too!

Tillie - I'm still dying over your pistachio Nancy Gonzalez croc tote!!!!   

Thanks everyone for stopping by, and I do apologize that I haven't been here for a while.  Hope to remedy that in the next couple of days!!!!

Big hugs to everyone!!!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

^Do you have a spare room where i can stay when I pop by your place?


----------



## lovelygarments

flower71 said:


> I'm still dumbfounded,  perplexed and stunned! Your Bag collection (Bal in particular) is surreal!
> Thanks so much for sharing, just soothes me when I feel guilty about my crave for bags, I know I am so so far from having that collection! Do you change bags twice a day/ or more?



I generally change out my bags every couple of days, but I rec'd a new bag recently, a giant covered hardware black city, and I carried that continuously for two weeks. Here is a photo of that bag:







^^I bought that bag at Balenciaga Las Vegas.

 I switched over to my 07 mastic GGH city yesterday, and I'm still carrying that today.  Here is a photo of that bag:







And here is a photo of the newest bag added to my collection, a lovely 09 GCH lilac city:


----------



## lovelygarments

The 09 Lilac came from Barney's in Seattle - I have a wonderful SA there - he is super nice and he doesn't try to pressure you into buying something you do not want.


----------



## tulip618

so glad to see you updates!!!!! I really like the new giant covered hardwares!!!! you wear your bals so well!!!!


----------



## lovelygarments

Thank you, tulip618!  Love your new closet showcasing your collection!  I'm going to have a look-see right now.


----------



## timmian

OMG! I suspected that Balenciaga had some of the best colors in the business, but now I know!! Thanks so much for sharing your glorious collection. It is unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## Speedy&Co

Now THAT is a collection. Balenciaga fan, are we?


----------



## tillie46

Lovelygarment...........You're killing me!!!!!!


:urock:


----------



## thegoreprincess

May I be your daughter!? Please????


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

WOWEE...Great collection, greater taste.  What is it about Balenciaga that you love so much.  I love them too but you are the queen bee of B.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Oops.  BTW that is one amazing view from your deck.  Also, do you work in fashion?


----------



## lovelygarments

iamaspoiledwife said:


> Oops.  BTW that is one amazing view from your deck.  Also, do you work in fashion?



Thank you - our home overlooks the Ohio River near Cincinnati.  This time of year, it is so beautiful here.  The leaves are starting to change.  Right across the river, there is a beautiful tree lined avenue, going up a hill, and that avenue/drive was used in the Tom Cruise movie, Rainman.  Do you remember the scene where Tom Cruise is driving up a long driveway to visit his brother, Dustin Hoffman, at the institution?  It's that driveway.  IRL, the driveway leads to a Catholic facility where nuns go to live when they are older.  

I wish I worked in fashion!  I'm only a collector of beautiful things.  I also collect vintage clothing - another love of mine.  

Thank you for having a look at my collection.


----------



## lovelygarments

tillie46 said:


> Lovelygarment...........You're killing me!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :urock:



Tillie, you are killing me with that Nancy Gonzalez tote!!!!   I have it on my daily Ebay watch list!!!


----------



## Aarponen

Dear Kay,

The Mastic GGH City looks amazing. And I love the covered cities. I think the covered ones will be on my wish list... Your bags always gives me such a joy, I pop by every now and then to watch them, or wantch (watch and want) them. You are the queen of BBags!


----------



## notoriousliz

Beautiful collection!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

...i had to come back to drool on your wonderful collection!!!your new entries are tdf*K*


----------



## tillie46

I had to torture myself, again, and take another look at your unbelievable collection!!  When I grow up.............I want to be just like you!!!


----------



## flashy.stems

amazing!! unreal!! i love your collection.. how am i just stumbling upon this now?!


----------



## tillie46

"Really, LG", TWO Louis Vuitton trunks...   Why don't you just shoot me!!!!!!
You mentioned in one of your posts, the road in the background, that your deck overlooks, is the road from the movie, Rain Man.  You said it was supposed to be a driveway up to the institution, but was really a Nunnery(spelling?). If it really was an institution, you'd be visiting me there. lol


----------



## lovelygarments

Hey Tillie, chloeglamour, and flashy.stems, I have to share my new obsession - Balenciaga leather jackets.

I've rec'd my new Bal black leather moto jacket - here are some photos:







I'm carrying my almost new 09 black GCH city - which I adore!






I love the zippers - they are all black.  So the leather jacket is completely black.






Different looks for the jacket - this one is a Sarah Pacini skirt - shorter in the front and longer in the back - paired with Jimmy Choo boots and my black Bal jacket.  Just yummy!

I'm leaving soon to see Michael Jackson's documentary, so I hope to post a few more photos tonight.  DH is out of town, so I'll have some time to be online w/o feeling guilty!


----------



## tillie46

LG, I can't believe you have a new obsession.......Balenciaga jackets.......but I can see why!  The Black Moto Jacket is fabulous, and it looks incredible with your Sarah Pacini skirt and Jimmy Choo Boots.  You look incredible!!!!!!  Do you look that good when your DH is IN town?lol   This is the first time I've actually seen your face; your face is usually obstructed by the flash of your camera in the mirror.   Have fun seeing the Michael Jackson Documentary.  I look forward to more pictures.  BTW, I love your new BBag, too!


----------



## BelAirExchange

Balenciaga leather jackets rule.


----------



## Aarponen

Fantastic jacket! YOU LOOK GORGEOUS!


----------



## jgkittymom3

Wow wow wow wow wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prisma

Can't wait for your LV LE room.


----------



## sweetie_sg

WOW.. Wonderful collections!!!!! Stunning...


----------



## pursedout

wow.   I am speechless!!


----------



## baglover^_^

You look amazing on the jacket ^_^



lovelygarments said:


> Hey Tillie, chloeglamour, and flashy.stems, I have to share my new obsession - Balenciaga leather jackets.
> 
> I've rec'd my new Bal black leather moto jacket - here are some photos:
> 
> imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/blkjkt101a.JPG
> 
> I'm carrying my almost new 09 black GCH city - which I adore!
> 
> imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/mybaljkt.JPG
> 
> I love the zippers - they are all black. So the leather jacket is completely black.
> 
> imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/sarahpaciniwrapskirt_(2).JPG
> 
> Different looks for the jacket - this one is a Sarah Pacini skirt - shorter in the front and longer in the back - paired with Jimmy Choo boots and my black Bal jacket. Just yummy!
> 
> I'm leaving soon to see Michael Jackson's documentary, so I hope to post a few more photos tonight. DH is out of town, so I'll have some time to be online w/o feeling guilty!


----------



## vesna

wow, the jacket is definitelly your style and worth every penny on you !!! Congrats


----------



## lovelygarments

My Navy 09 Bal Biker Jacket arrived yesterday from Toulouse, France - color is not depicted that well in the modeling photos, but in the comparison photo, you can see the beautiful color.  Here you go!











Comparison photo between black and navy:






and this is one of the photos that really got me hooked on this jacket:







Recently found this 2006 Bal biker jacket (the jacket in the center)


----------



## theknees

woowwweeee! that picture that got you hooked on the Bal jacket, is getting me hooked too! HOT HOT HOT!!! but of course i know i'll never look that hot even if i get one for myself  *can't stop swooning* 

i shall repost it here because it really is damnnnnn hotttt and i can't take my eyes off it. lol. okay i shall stop now.





i've always loved your collection lovelygarments! i love seeing all your photos all around the site. and you take such great photos too! i was just looking at your pictures in the 2009 F/W Main Collection Reference thread. Balenciaga should use your pictures to sell their bags! just looking at your pics make me want to get every single colour there though i wld never use bags in green or pink! haha. 

and you got the jackets in both Black and Navy! im so envious! you look great in them! and you look so hot too! 

*still drooling*


----------



## theknees

and i just had to add that. your 09 Black CGH Work is gorgeous!!! the black is just amazing. jet black. i'm dying of envy now.


----------



## Martina_Italy

lovelygarments said:


>




OMG..you look *GREAT*!!!!!


----------



## tillie46

I just had to take another look...........unbelievable!    :urock:


----------



## xxnana

love your collection!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/dressingroomjuly08b.jpg

What color is the blue balenciaga next to the white one?


----------



## MAGJES

I really enjoyed viewing your collection!!!
It's amazing!!


----------



## purses & pugs

I just discovered this thread (better late than never!) and you have a STUNNING collection *lovelygarments*!!! Oh I could kill for your closet...LOL! Especially love all your Bals, you are officially my hero:urock:


----------



## Nordy's girl

I don't know how I ever missed your thread, but WOW!! I feel like I died and went to BBag Heaven!! Your entire collection is stunning! Your BBiker jackets are truly gorgeous, loved the modeling shots. Thanks so much for sharing your collection, I can't wait to check back and see your updates!


----------



## hellomizi

omg you have a wonderful collection!!!


----------



## Texas_Mom

OMG!!  I can't even imagine having that many gorgeous handbags...I'd be in the poor house (and divorced for sure!).  Enjoy!


----------



## Texas_Mom

lovelygarments said:


> I love Balenciaga in Chocolate!!!  One of my favs, as you can see by my chocolate work.  I am one of the older Purse Forum girls!  I was around twenty-five when I bought my first designer handbag - a Louis Vuitton.  I'm now fifty-one, so I've got some years on most of you girls.  So, it is not as if I'm a young East or West Coast girl living it up (though that would be O.K. too!  LOL)  Nicole Richie probably has more Balenciagas that BalNY!  I am really lucky that I have a loving husband who sees this as a hobby that I love!  He doesn't say anything about it - really!  He's happy if I'm happy.   I have that saying framed in my family room, "If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy."  And my family knows that is true!  But I'm really pretty easy going!


WOW! You are one lucky lady!


----------



## Texas_Mom

Jen Loves LV said:


> I LOVE seeing collections like this, but no way in heck could I ever have this many bags.  I'd freak out everyday trying to figure out which one to carry! Kudos to you for being able to select from that many!


I agree...I would spend too much time everyday trying to figure out what bag to use.  I don't have much time to spare so I've gotten into the habit of buying five or six of the same pants, suits, blouses, that I find and really like---kind of like wearing a uniform everyday.  I attended a private catholic all-girls school for the entire time I was in school and got used to the idea of wearing a uniform.  I like not having to think about what I'm going to wear...it's not important to me.  
I do, on the other hand, like to buy nice handbags.  
Wish I had your collection....I wouldn't mind spending some extra time deciding which to use for the day.


----------



## shesnochill

*lovelygarments*, i know your bag collection is beautiful but those balenciaga jackets are INSANE!


----------



## lovelygarments

theknees said:


> woowwweeee! that picture that got you hooked on the Bal jacket, is getting me hooked too! HOT HOT HOT!!! but of course i know i'll never look that hot even if i get one for myself  *can't stop swooning*
> 
> i shall repost it here because it really is damnnnnn hotttt and i can't take my eyes off it. lol. okay i shall stop now.
> 
> View attachment 928123
> 
> 
> 
> i've always loved your collection lovelygarments! i love seeing all your photos all around the site. and you take such great photos too! i was just looking at your pictures in the 2009 F/W Main Collection Reference thread. Balenciaga should use your pictures to sell their bags! just looking at your pics make me want to get every single colour there though i wld never use bags in green or pink! haha.
> 
> and you got the jackets in both Black and Navy! im so envious! you look great in them! and you look so hot too!
> 
> *still drooling*



Hi "theknees,"

Awww, your posts are so cute!  Thank you so much for your compliments, and I appreciate you noticing my photos in the Balenciaga section.  I try to take lots of photos of my Bal bags for the reference section so that all the Bbag girls/boys can make good decisions on their Bbag buying.

And, my lovely Bal jackets - the number is up to five - navy, black, black with white trim, brown and khaki!  These are the best leather jackets ever....09 navy, 09 black, 08 brown, 09 khaki and I found an 06 black with white trim Bal leather jacket.....it is killer.   My heart belongs to Balenciaga.


----------



## lovelygarments

Texas_Mom said:


> I agree...I would spend too much time everyday trying to figure out what bag to use.  I don't have much time to spare so I've gotten into the habit of buying five or six of the same pants, suits, blouses, that I find and really like---kind of like wearing a uniform everyday.  I attended a private catholic all-girls school for the entire time I was in school and got used to the idea of wearing a uniform.  I like not having to think about what I'm going to wear...it's not important to me.
> I do, on the other hand, like to buy nice handbags.
> Wish I had your collection....I wouldn't mind spending some extra time deciding which to use for the day.



With the way that I have my bags displayed, I can choose quickly.  I am surprised at how many times that I think an "oatmeal" Bal bag will work, only to discover when I pick it up, and put it against my outfit, that the tones do not work together.  Then I can just go to another bag, and find something that works.  My bags are not what present the problem getting ready.  It is my wardrobe - too big.  I am wanting to go to a "uniform" type of dressing - like what you said, Texas_Mom.  I live very casually - jeans, leather jackets, simple thin cashmere sweaters, cotton shirts.  I need to clean out my closet so that things aren't so cluttered, and quit buying clothes that I don't wear.  That is my next project!  But my bags are staying.


----------



## lovelygarments

tresjoliex said:


> imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/hillsofky/dressingroomjuly08b.jpg
> 
> What color is the blue balenciaga next to the white one?




06 blueberry city


----------



## lovelygarments

inlovewithvuitt said:


> ^Do you have a spare room where i can stay when I pop by your place?



Hahaha!  You have one of the cutest avatars on the PF!  Is that your little girl?  Too cute!!!!


----------



## Awonderworld

Omg! I love your collection!!


----------



## lovelygarments

Aarponen said:


> Dear Kay,
> 
> The Mastic GGH City looks amazing. And I love the covered cities. I think the covered ones will be on my wish list... Your bags always gives me such a joy, I pop by every now and then to watch them, or wantch (watch and want) them. You are the queen of BBags!



Thank you, dear A!  And you are the queen of GH Cities in Bal Land.  big hugs to you, dear!



notoriousliz said:


> Beautiful collection!


  Thank you, notoriousliz!


----------



## lovelygarments

Martina_Italy said:


> OMG..you look *GREAT*!!!!!



Thank you, Martina_Italy!



tillie46 said:


> I just had to take another look...........unbelievable!    :urock:



Hi girlfriend, ^^^, how is Florida??  It is so darn cold here right now.  Shivering here....



xxnana said:


> love your collection!!!



Hi xxnana - thank you!



MAGJES said:


> I really enjoyed viewing your collection!!!
> It's amazing!!



Thank you, Magjes!



Nordy's girl said:


> I don't know how I ever missed your thread, but WOW!! I feel like I died and went to BBag Heaven!! Your entire collection is stunning! Your BBiker jackets are truly gorgeous, loved the modeling shots. Thanks so much for sharing your collection, I can't wait to check back and see your updates!



Thank you, Nordy's girl!  



hellomizi said:


> omg you have a wonderful collection!!!



Thank you, hellomizi!  

And thanks for everyone for taking some time to look at my collection!


----------



## lovesbags

Must say that u have a great bag collection and seem to be a very leathery lady!!!


----------



## notoriousliz

I have to keep coming back to this showcase because it is so AMAZING! Sooo in awe!


----------



## fashion_mom1

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! Love it all!


----------



## rgiles7

I am speechless!!!


----------



## Yoora

OMG. <-- Said that out loud.
Beautiful Collection.


----------



## Odebdo

Holy Moly....



You have a stunning collection...and a wonderful room that displays them in their full glory!!!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Dayzley

OMG!!!!!!!!what an AMAZING collection.......ur so lucky to have all those balenciaga's! love all those colors.


----------



## bfali

My jaw just dropped open!  You have the ultimate bbag collection!  Any balenciaga lover would be so envious!  I love your organization!!!


----------



## twirly-whirley

Impressive!!  I love your Balenciaga collection!


----------



## lornadel

OMG! OMG!OMG!  love, love, love your bags!!!


----------



## Everstar

Such a stunning closet!   

I started to fall in love in Bbags since last summer and purchased my very first one, a raisin GSH city.  Denifitely going to get more this year and I abolutely admire your closet, Lovelygarment!

It's weird that before last summer I didn't find Bbags to be attractive but all of sudden I fell in love and now Balenciaga is one of my favorite brands.


----------



## eye.spy87

feeling the need to get some Balenciaga in my closet after lingering aroud this thread for a while! Fab collection...


----------



## anne1218

If I die, I want to be in your closet heaven...only one word..WOW!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Amazing Balenciaga collection. GORGEOUS!


----------



## rsheri

First, I am so happy to find "my people" on Purse Forum.  i thought I was all alone in my addiction.  

Second, your collection is absolutely fabulous!  It's like a bag museum.  Enjoy them all!


----------



## susan777

Hi Lovelygarments-extraordinary collection  just one question please as I  am starting my collection, can you please tell me why you don't collect the PT style as much as the other ones, thank you


----------



## it'sanaddiction

What an amazing collection! Your closet is killing me....ohhhh


----------



## karenbabi

Incredible collection! Love all your Balenciagas! Just fabulous!


----------



## misstuberose

O-M-G!!! 

can't wait for that 100% bbag showcase! after that, you just need to place a vintage harley to complete the whole look! 

thanks so much for sharing :urock:


----------



## LisaDino

Wow! How beautiful! I love love loveeeeeee your closet!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

wow!!!


----------



## Funky R

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!! i love your collection.


----------



## amazigrace

I'm sitting in my house waiting for the mailman to deliver my very first Balenciaga bag. I bought it from one of you lovely tPF-ers who was so sweet and wonderful. I can hardly wait to get it! 

But, *lovely,* your collection is gorgeous and unbelievable! I read every page of this thread and had so much fun! Hopefully, I'll have more BalBags soon, but for right now, I'm just loving looking at your collection!


----------



## I want.

Oh wow, you have such an amazing collection of balenciagas ... i love the pistachio twiggy...  ive been thinking about buying a balenciaga purse... i have a wallet... but im sort of apprehensive... i dont know where to start... advice?


----------



## MrsShoeGal

I have visited your collection thread in a year!  I am always amazed "K" what a killer collection you have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Do you still have any hobos?


----------



## wrapitup

Girl, you got bad.  What a great collection.  Your display is perfect.


----------



## Divva

Amazing collection!!! 4 thumbs up! :urock::urock::urock:


----------



## Loquita

Love love LOVE it!!!   

I used to have some Bbags but sold them.  

But you have inspired me...I am going right back to Bbagland! 

The jackets fit you _perfectly_, btw - thanks for sharing your beautiful collection, it made my evening!


----------



## lovelybeauty

i just lovee the collection


----------



## thavasa

Amazing, amazing collection!! I love them all!!


----------



## shibumiflowers

Oh my, dearest lovelygarments... speechless.  Such a lovely collection.  I'm sure that you've added quite a few to the Bal. section of the sitting room.  Can we please have an updated peek?  

Thank you for giving so many of us dream material.


----------



## Dayzley

you are so blessed!what a very wonderful collection.im still saving for my first bbag and hope to finally own one this coming may.beautiful collection!!!!


----------



## vanessamcqueen

You have one of the most amazing collections I've seen.
Seriously.
Mindblowing!!!!


----------



## joojoo

Great collection.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## airborne

amazing!


----------



## lovemao

Wow!
It`a really amazing!
You could open a Balenciaga shop yourself!


----------



## .::Charisma::.

Stunning closet and collection  !!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Lovelygarments, yours is offically one of my favourite bag collections. Your Balenciaga collection is simply stunning! You must have every single Balenciaga colour ever made!!!


----------



## kdo

Wow, lovelygarment, I just learned of your collection/"closet" and just went through all 51 pages of this thread.  You have an AMAZING collection, and you are beautiful modeling all your lovelies.  Thanks for sharing your collection -- I'm stunned.  I'm drooling over your moto jackets!  I will definitely be checking back from time to time.


----------



## MAGJES

We need an update!!  What's in your current collection??


----------



## helenmo916

Wow...! Love Love Love your collection...


----------



## tara203

WOW, I'm in aww of your collection. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hungry_jacqs

literally shouted holy *bal*oney...
amazing amazing collection


----------



## ffa0327

What a gorgeous array of color on such a rainy Cincinnati day!  It certainly perked me up!  Thank you so much for sharing.... I am new to the board, but hope to one day have a Bal collection a fraction of the size of yours!!


----------



## Daniellen

OMG! Amazing colorful B collection!


----------



## cheryl9878

I have just started my handbag collection and yours is unbelievable!  I'm trying to decide on my first Balenciaga bag now.  Which color is your favorite??  Its just so confusing.  

I'm still trying to figure out all the codes when I pull up the Bal website.


----------



## peppiness76

your bal collection is TDF!


----------



## cfcjc9908

OMG!!!! Love it!!


----------



## fetucci

what an awesome collection, i have never seen so much Bbags in one room.


----------



## blueberryshake

wow, i like your matching ladder. beautiful!


----------



## LadyLiberty

Love your Balenciaga collection! Eye candies!!!


----------



## memento86

totally speechless


----------



## BrthMrk

Wow... amazing collection. 

I totally enjoyed looking at your collection. Any chance of an update please?


----------



## xoxoAC

Amazing.. a rainbow of colors


----------



## Jacobi77

Awsome collection!


----------



## LondiLux

WoW! It's beautiful!


----------



## mommy2mybabies

I came,I saw,I read all and  I laughed.Now as i look at my two bbags I'll go cry now. and keep telling myself even you started somewhere.Thank you for sharing Lg.Goodnight


----------



## linhhhuynh

WOW!   great collection! beautiful room! can i be you?


----------



## am2022

as always, amazing collection!!!


----------



## dishabille24

This is the most amazing thing I've seen!!!


----------



## FaithAllen

Fabulous


----------



## bag in black

your collection is great !


----------



## DaisyChanel

what a Balenciaga fan!


----------



## AMJ

gorgeous!


----------



## HermesvsChanel

Waaaaaa totally love it!!!


----------



## aimtree

came back to have another look, gorgeous collection!


----------



## kiss the rain.

I love Balenciaga :o your collection is amazing!!


----------



## mameakua

*Amazing* Collection...I'm speechless!!!!!!


----------



## MorenaChula

Your collection should be part of a museum exhibit!  I enjoyed drooling....I mean looking at your collection.


----------



## jpquizon

OMG..i just signed up and this is my first post. i just can't let your thread pass and not comment about it.  your collection is amazing!! super super nice...love it!!


----------



## soph-here

Wow!  Amazed by the bags and set up!  I've got a lotta work to do on DH to get from his bans to working with me on my obsession and one day having something like what you have amassed.  Top job


----------



## gingarita

amazing collection thanks so much for sharing


----------



## choco80

I know this is an old thread, but I just discovered it and had to post.  So beautiful, congrats!


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

Omg i just had a heart attack! :o looooove them allll!!!!


----------



## elegant style

amazing collection


----------



## pinay28

*Lovelygarments *- your collection and your storage system is symply amazing!!!   :salute:


----------



## Jolie2533

My jaw dropped and I covered my mouth! That was my reaction to your handbag heaven!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

What! nothing new LovelyG?  We miss the goods.


----------



## ahyee

just awesome!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Seriously...CRAZY AMAZING! I wish...I wish...I wish!!!  Only in my dreams...


----------



## missgiannina

OMG love your bag room! your collection is lovely


----------



## neobaglover

I'm not much of a Bal fan, but this collection is amazing!!  Wow, and that closet!!  Lovely.


----------



## Jp0525

Its wonderful!!! Wish i had a closet like yours~ 
Good Job!! 
Anymore updates??


----------



## bubbleseaflower

holy.........!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loco_obsessedbf

WOW - what an awesome collection!!... my bestfriend absolutely adores Balenciaga!! she will be in awe once she sees your collection (if she hasn't already)..hehe


----------



## Eccentric_Drill

Oh my!You gotta huge collection!I wanna die!hahaha!your bags are totally fab & gorgeous!


----------



## loserxstar

amazing collection!  i love them all!!


----------



## dlynn

These BALS are gorgeous all together! 
I only have 4 Bals (white, argent, galet and maldives) and so wish I had discovered them earlier...so many colors of the past I wish I could buy new. Thanks for the peek!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Wow, it's all I can say!


----------



## girl12532

OMG! You have an amazing collection! LOVE IT!


----------



## babysui




----------



## zjajkj

wow great closet


----------



## greengummibear

AMAZING :worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## mimichan

I'm totally speechLESS! You have an amazing collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kamille

I want to marry your collection!!! lol


----------



## April_q8

wooooooow loved it


----------



## greenbean22

I could stare at your bal collection all day!


----------



## piperhallie

Okay, first of all, *O_O*

Wow. That is my dream come true! I'll have to tell DF that he'll need to install a giant closet that has a window with shelving for my babies LOL


----------



## travelerscloset

Your collection is to die for!!! Amazing! You have such an impeccable taste!


----------



## Lovemybags01

Wow you have an awesome collection


----------



## EILEEN1272

Holy crackers!!! I LOVE your closet!! Can I have it? LOL!  And I thought I had a lot of bags!  

What you did w/ your bags is really neat!  I should think about doing something like that (but it will have to wait, since I have a 3 year old daughter who LOVES getting into everything!)

I've been on a designer bag spree lately *and was some years ago too* started my collection about 3-4 yrs ago.

Beautiful display!
thx for sharing
Eileen


----------



## eliza

Holy stunning! My hands down fave is the 05 taupe city. the perfect neutral bag! if she ever needs a new home... lol!! they're all in such lovely condition too!


----------



## vodkamartini

Balenciaga heaven! You have an amazing collection!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

What a collection that's all I can say


----------



## jackiepicky

love your Balenciaga


----------



## vesna

kay, your collection is breathtaking


----------



## alkayed

Wooow , A lot of Balenciagas , Love your closet and your collection !!
Thanx for sharing ..


----------



## marieodessa

oh my!!! i'm speechless!!!!


----------



## inareverie85

Now THAT is an impressive storage area for your handbags! And they all look beautiful!


----------



## Eva1991

*WOW!!!!!
This is Balenciaga paradise!!!
*



lovelygarments said:


> Peanutbabycakes (I think I spelled her name correctly) has inspired me.  I want to have built in closets installed - she has the most beautiful closet design!  My sitting room pales in comparison, but here is what I have presently.  Some of my bags have been sold, and others have taken their place.  Some of my bags have been put into storage, and some are sitting in other closets.  But the bags that I am showing now are ones that I just love!  I fell hard for Prada's spring/summer 08 line, and LV's spring/summer line, so I addes some great bags from those designers, along with further Balenciagas.
> 
> Here is the first photo - an overview photo:


----------



## TeddyLV

Oh wow! What a gorgeous collection! Keep it up


----------



## NoSnowHere

I am in awe.


----------



## chowlover2

Wow, what an amazing collection. It's better than a Bal store! I am seriously in awe of you and your bags.


----------



## estarfaux

wow


----------



## lovekoobabags

lovelygarments said:
			
		

> 06 blueberry city





Whatcolor is the bag ... Third section ... Fourth up from bottom....middle bag....Bordeaux or black cherry ? 


!love!it all. !!!


----------



## More bags

Passing through your thread again, it is wonderful to see all the great colours of the past!


----------



## sdgirl619

Just joined this forum and wow you have a lovely collection and a lovely, spacious room to showcase/store them.


----------



## Fashion1

LovelyGarments, what an amazing collection!! I have my bags displayed out as well. I've never really gotten the whole dust thing - I wipe them down occasionally but have never had the dust be a problem. What's the point of having beautiful handbags if you can't look at them and easily see what you have?


----------



## donaldduck

love the bags, stunning collection...:woot


----------



## buddymyeggs

Wow! Beautiful collection! What an inspiration!


----------



## greenflowers

I'm going to show this to my husband... his passion is cars and has to rent storage space. I could just convert an unused bedroom. Great going!


----------



## iammaryrose

This is inspiring..I am going to work hard and have all of these


----------



## Glamouricious

OMG


----------



## psulion08

I have no words.


----------



## glowingface

you are a celebrity...  Awesome collection and very well kept n stored...


----------



## ms.bag_obsessed

Your collection is amazing! Keep 'em coming! :salute:


----------



## RimaRhymes

Great collection you have! Loveee the trunks!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll




----------



## stephci

wow just wow


----------



## fluffybb

Nice!


----------



## luvluv

Holy smokes, can't get enough!


----------



## kiki75

Just saw this OP...yet simply HAD to say this (even if this thread is a little "vintage" and all...);

But:........(!)

And may I please have permission from you--for your "closet ideas" to be "replicated" by my DH for me please....?


----------



## Apelila

Wow!!! I'm speachless....


----------



## PrincessCypress

What an astounding Bal collection!!! I loved seeing all the pretty colors you have, nicely arranged in your Bal closet bedroom. Eye candy galore!!!


----------

